# Scambio di embrioni "Quei figli non sono miei ma ho deciso di tenerli" ...



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

*Scambio di embrioni "Quei figli non sono miei ma ho deciso di tenerli"*

             Incinta di due gemelli scopre che i genitori sono altri.  Bufera sul Pertini di Roma, il ministro invia gli ispettori

_di MARIA NOVELLA DE LUCA E CARLO PICOZZA_ 
     14 aprile 2014             







(ansa)                                          *ROMA -* Anna  diventerà madre, Lia invece il suo bambino l'ha perso. I nomi,  naturalmente, non sono veri. Ma lo strazio, invece, di questa partitura a  quattro, Anna che porta l'embrione di Lia e Lia che porta l'embrione di  Anna, e dei loro mariti disperati testimoni, è purtroppo tutta vera. Ed  è incredibile. Il brutto sogno di ogni genitore, avvenuto in uno dei  più grandi ospedali romani, in quei reparti di figli venuti dal freddo  che dovrebbero essere i luoghi più sicuri del mondo.

Anna  racconta, attraverso il suo avvocato, Michele Ambrosini: "Questi bambini  vivono dentro di me, li ho sentiti battere sul mio cuore, crescono e  sono sani. Come posso decidere del destino di due creature così attese?  Sì, ho avuto un momento di umano rigetto quando ho saputo che non erano  miei, anzi nostri, che gli embrioni che avevo in grembo erano di  un'altra donna, ma poi abbiamo deciso che la gravidanza doveva  continuare, i nostri valori sono questi...".

Di Lia sappiamo  invece che non ce l'ha fatta, ha avuto un aborto spontaneo: un prova  sofferta e dura quando per anni si è sperato in una gravidanza, e poi si  scopre di essere vittime di un terribile errore medico. Perché se a Lia  fossero stati impiantati i suoi embrioni e non quelli di Anna, oggi  forse sarebbe lei in attesa di due gemelli. E dunque futura madre.

Inizia il quattro dicembre del 2013 all'ospedale Sandro Pertini di Roma questa storia di *scambio di embrioni*  tra due coppie romane, Anna e Luca, e Lia e Mario, nel reparto di  Procreazione medicalmente assistita, oggi diretto dal dottor Massimo  Giovannini. Un giorno che per gli aspiranti genitori della fecondazione  assistita è sempre in bilico tra le lacrime e la gioia: perché in quella  data avviene l'impianto, e se l'embrione attecchirà sarà festa, se  invece andrà male si dovrà ricominciare daccapo. Ma quel quattro  dicembre, venti giorni prima di Natale, sembra una data fortunata: Anna e  Lia, che naturalmente non si conoscono, restano incinte entrambe, dopo  tanti tentativi andati a vuoto.

Immaginiamo le settimane di  attesa, e poi la gioia di fronte al test di gravidanza positivo. Fa  freddo, è inverno, ma per Anna e Luca e Lia e Mario, tutti già alla  soglia dei quarant'anni, è grande il calore della speranza. Anna e Lia  non sanno, invece, che il quattro dicembre le loro vite si sono  assurdamente incrociate per sempre. Perché forse a causa di cognomi  troppo simili, o di incuranza medica, si verifica uno scambio di  provette, in Anna viene impiantato l'embrione di Lia e Mario, e in Lia  l'embrione di Anna e Luca.

Racconta Michele Ambrosini, noto  legale di Urbino, e oggi difensore di Anna e Luca. "Quando sono arrivati  nel mio studio erano sconvolti. Portavano tra le mani i risultati della  villocentesi, in cui c'era scritto che quei due gemelli che stavano  aspettando, e che aspettano tutt'ora, non avevano nulla del loro  patrimonio genetico... Mi hanno chiesto di tutelarli, lei è provata,  soffre, ha perso molti chili in poche settimane, però mi ha ripetuto più  volte: "Avvocato, cosa posso fare adesso? Questi bambini li ho sentiti  dentro di me". Ha deciso di portare avanti la gravidanza, adesso lei e  il marito cercano soltanto pace e silenzio, ma siamo di fronte ad un  dramma". Chi è oggi Anna, si chiede infatti l'avvocato Ambrosini, "una  futura madre o un utero in affitto, coartatamente in affitto, e che cosa  succederà dopo, quando Anna avrà messo al mondo i due gemelli che ha in  grembo? ".

Cosciente che nulla sarà come prima, la coppia decide  insieme all'avvocato Ambrosini di inviare una lettera al direttore  generale dell'ospedale Pertini, Vitaliano Da Salazar, allegando le  prove. Sì, le prove. Cioè la scoperta casuale, e dunque ancora più  grottesca, di Anna e Luca di non essere genitori biologici dei figli che  aspettano. Accade infatti che al terzo mese, come si fa spesso nelle  gravidanze complicate, per non rischiare un aborto con l'amniocentesi,  Anna si sottopone alla villocentesi, test che permette di evidenziare se  ci sono anomalie genetiche del feto. L'esame non avviene all'ospedale  Sandro Pertini, bensì in un altro centro romano, il Sant'Anna. Il  referto è chiaro: i due gemelli sono sani, crescono, ma il loro Dna è  diverso da quelli dei genitori, cioè Anna e Luca.

Infatti. Perché l'embrione impiantato nell'utero di Anna è quello di Lia e Mario...

È metà marzo. La lettera dell'avvocato Ambrosini scatena il finimondo. Il *reparto di Procreazione assistita*  viene prudenzialmente chiuso, tutti gli interventi sospesi. "Prima di  iniziare un'azione legale sono andato a parlare con il direttore  generale, mostrandogli tutte le prove raccolte. I miei assistiti non si  sono fermati agli esami del Sant'Anna, ma hanno fatto ulteriori test  seguiti da un genetista. E a mio parere non ci sono dubbi su quanto è  accaduto il quattro dicembre al Pertini". Anche se c'è chi avanza, come  il genetista Giuseppe Novelli, membro della commissione d'inchiesta, uno  scambio non di provette, ma di referti, avvenuto durante la  villocentesi. Insomma ad Anna sarebbe stato semplicemente consegnato un  referto sbagliato e i due gemelli sarebbero biologicamente suoi.

Sarebbe bello. Ma fino al parto è   impossibile che Anna si sottoponga ad altri test, che potrebbero essere  rischiosi per i bambini. E poi c'è Lia. Di certo saprà cosa sta  accadendo, cosa è accaduto quel brutto e freddo quattro dicembre.  Potrebbero Lia e Mario un giorno chiedere la restituzione di quei due  gemelli che hanno il loro patrimonio genetico, ma che sono nati dal  grembo di Anna? No, dice la legge. Di certo dietro questo terribile  errore, ci sono due madri e due padri che hanno perduto il sorriso.

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...ei_ho_deciso_di_tenerli-83535888/?ref=HREC1-4


----------



## viola di mare (14 Aprile 2014)

e quindi?

tu che avresti fatto?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2014)

Capita 
e come qualcuno ha già detto 
i figli sono di chi li cresce

il problema sussisterà se i genitori biologici 
vogliono rivalersi in qualche modo


comunque non ho letto tutto l'articolo dopo lo faccio
interessante...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e quindi?
> 
> tu che avresti fatto?


A me interessa solo se confermate tutte le stronzate che avete sparato l'altro giorno...

ma i silenzi valgono piu' de 1000 confessioni...

e ve lo meritereste pure de trovarve in casi simili cosi' poi se riderebbe sui vostri granitici principi sbadierati pero' a capocchia...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me interessa solo se confermate tutte le stronzate che avete sparato l'altro giorno...
> 
> ma i silenzi valgono piu' de 1000 confessioni...
> 
> e ve lo meritereste pure de trovarve in casi simili cosi' poi se riderebbe sui vostri granitici principi sbadierati pero' a capocchia...



Io ho la netta impressione che tu caro stermy stai cominciando ad avere meno voce nel forum, sai perchè? Non è tanto il discorso se scrivi cose giuste o sbagliate, è tanto invece il discorso che ti pone come persona che appena gli girano ( cioè sempre) insulti all'infinito senza più fermarti. Poi a me personalmente da un fastidio enorme se lo fai anche con le donne, ma, sono sfumature a quanto pare.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho la netta impressione che tu caro stermy stai cominciando ad avere meno voce nel forum, sai perchè? Non è tanto il discorso se scrivi cose giuste o sbagliate, è tanto invece il discorso che ti pone come persona che appena gli girano ( cioè sempre) insulti all'infinito senza più fermarti. Poi a me personalmente da un fastidio enorme se lo fai anche con le donne, ma, sono sfumature a quanto pare.


Meno voce?...piu' voce?....e da quando me ne dovrebbe' frega' sto eccelso ragionamento?...

me diverto a pijarve pe' culo quanno fate proclami a cazzo di cane ed a vede' come glissate da pischelletti presi co' le dita nella marmellata...

caro avvocheto delle cause perse e paladino di chi te offre la fessa in cambio...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2014)

Immagimo lo smarrimento e l'incazzatura. Sono dispiaciuta per quella donna che non è riuscita a portare a termine la gravidanza.
Credo che abbiano preso la decisione migliore, non posso pensare che chi cerca disperatamente un figlio rincorrendo alla fecondazione assistita possa pensare ad un aborto di due figli sani. Quei bimbi saranno i loro figli.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immagimo lo smarrimento e l'incazzatura. Sono dispiaciuta per quella donna che non è riuscita a portare a termine la gravidanza.
> Credo che abbiano preso la decisione migliore, non posso pensare che chi cerca disperatamente un figlio rincorrendo alla fecondazione assistita possa pensare ad un aborto di due figli sani. Quei bimbi saranno i loro figli.


Pero' hai letto il rosso?...

ma se invece gli embrioni non fossero morti e la gravidanza l'altra l'avesse portata fino in fondo?...

ma anche cosi' i genitori biologici scompariranno per sempre o saranno sempre n'ombra che incombera' su sti poveretti?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Meno voce?...piu' voce?....e da quando me ne dovrebbe' frega' sto eccelso ragionamento?...
> 
> me diverto a pijarve pe' culo quanno fate proclami a cazzo di cane ed a vede' come glissate da pischelletti presi co' le dita nella marmellata...
> 
> caro avvocheto delle cause perse e paladino di chi te offre la fessa in cambio...



Da quando? Ma anche dal secondo post che hai scritto proprio in questo treddì, solo che sei così egocentrico e pronto a pararti il culo ed a insultare che non ricordi più che minchia hai scritto e quindi la risposta che ricevi, senilità? spero di no. A volta la senilità fa ricordare le cose antiche a volte un po tutto a volte si diventa scemi, mo apro un treddì... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Madòò spero tu mi abbia capito, ma dubito.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quando? Ma anche dal secondo post che hai scritto proprio in questo treddì, solo che sei così egocentrico e pronto a pararti il culo ed a insultare che non ricordi più che minchia hai scritto e quindi la risposta che ricevi, senilità? spero di no. A volta la senilità fa ricordare le cose antiche a volte un po tutto a volte si diventa scemi, mo apro un treddì... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Madòò spero tu mi abbia capito, ma dubito.


e sai che novita' che nun se capisce mai un cazzo de quello che scrivi?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

E mo' so' stronza proprio e je dico: ben vi sta! La natura aveva previsto che non potevate naturalmente esse' genitori. Avete voluto lo stesso dei figli vostri. Tié: ora ve pijate quelli d'un artro.

(Vado bene, Stermy col romano strafinto?)


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E mo' so' stronza proprio e je dico: ben vi sta!* La natura aveva previsto che non potevate naturalmente esse' genitori. Avete voluto lo stesso dei figli vostri*. Tié: ora ve pijate quelli d'un artro.
> 
> (Vado bene, Stermy col romano strafinto?)


ma perchè... allora se la natura prevede che uno si becca un cancro o una sclerosi non ci si deve curare? Non poter avere figli è un problema di salute come un altro, se c'è una possibilità che la scienza ti da, la si usa.


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' hai letto il rosso?...
> 
> ma se invece gli embrioni non fossero morti e la gravidanza l'altra l'avesse portata fino in fondo?...
> 
> ma anche cosi' i genitori biologici scompariranno per sempre o saranno sempre n'ombra che incombera' su sti poveretti?



però forse secondo me in questo caso è ancora peggio, proprio perchè la madre è incinta e sa già che non sono suoi
deve essere una cosa terribile

invece secondo me è molto diverso scoprire dopo anni che il figlio che hai cresciuto e amato e nel quale rilevi parte di te per quanto riguarda tutto quello che gli hai trasmesso e l'ambiente in cui è vissuto, non è tuo (o del padre)


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma perchè... allora se la natura prevede che uno si becca un cancro o una sclerosi non ci si deve curare? Non poter avere figli è un problema di salute come un altro, se c'è una possibilità che la scienza ti da, la si usa.


in generale
le cose accadono sempre agli altri
poi una mattina ti svegli
e scopri che gli altri sei tu
scopri anche che la scienza
ti offre delle possibilità
e magari sono pure poche


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Ma vi rendete conto di quanto è surreale 'sta discussione? Proprio perché gli embrioni sono muti, se potessero parlare pensate che sceglierebbero un utero invece di un altro? Ma su dai. Le proiezioni genitoriali fanno e disfanno TUTTO! Ma va bene, eh, va bene. Non sono ironica: va bene! Basta che nin si tiri in ballo la presunta naturalità dell'istinto genitoriale. Che è una costruzione culturale, segno di civiltà, mica dico di no. Ma culturale.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in generale
> le cose accadono sempre agli altri
> poi una mattina ti svegli
> e scopri che gli altri sei tu
> ...


purtroppo hai ragione.


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto di quanto è surreale 'sta discussione? Proprio perché gli embrioni sono muti, se potessero parlare pensate che sceglierebbero un utero invece di un altro? Ma su dai. Le proiezioni genitoriali fanno e disfanno TUTTO! Ma va bene, eh, va bene. Non sono ironica: va bene! Basta che nin si tiri in ballo la presunta naturalità dell'istinto genitoriale. Che è una costruzione culturale, segno di civiltà, mica dico di no. Ma culturale.


embrioni, feti
comunque esseri umani
i sentimenti vanno al di là
della cultura
e questa vicenda a questo punto
si basa tutta su sentimenti ed emozioni


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma perchè... allora se la natura prevede che uno si becca un cancro o una sclerosi non ci si deve curare? Non poter avere figli è un problema di salute come un altro, se c'è una possibilità che la scienza ti da, la si usa.


Non estremizzare, amico mio recente...
A parte che esiste la prevenzione, che eviterebbe un sacco di patologie su cui si ingrassano in tanti, la sterilità non è una malattia. Ce l'hanno fatta passare per tale, ma non è una malattia. È come avere  la menopausa precoce. Precoce secondo chi? La norma in medicina la stabiliscono le statistiche. Su 50 coppie italiane quante sono sterili? Metti un dieci per cento. E cento anni fa? Magari il cinque? Certo fa pensare. E in Africa che percentuali abbiamo di sterilità? Scommetterei ancora oggi il cinque. Ma sarebbe interessante una ricerca storica in tal senso...


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> purtroppo hai ragione.


non ho ragione
lo so, perchè
un mattino mi sono svegliata
ed ho realizzato di essere
anche io gli "altri"


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non estremizzare, amico mio recente...
> A parte che esiste la prevenzione, che eviterebbe un sacco di patologie su cui si ingrassano in tanti, la sterilità non è una malattia. Ce l'hanno fatta passare per tale, ma non è una malattia. È come avere  la menopausa precoce. Precoce secondo chi? La norma in medicina la stabiliscono le statistiche. Su 50 coppie italiane quante sono sterili? Metti un dieci per cento. E cento anni fa? Magari il cinque? Certo fa pensare. E in Africa che percentuali abbiamo di sterilità? Scommetterei ancora oggi il cinque. Ma sarebbe interessante una ricerca storica in tal senso...


raramente estremizzo, amica mia recente  semmai se rileggo il tuo primo intervento, a me pare che la prima ad averlo fatto sia stata tu... diciamo che ci sei andata pesantuccia  Dipende dal tipo di sterilità, ad ogni modo come la vogliamo chiamare, se non malattia? Malfunzione hardware? Non mi attaccherei a dei termini. La medicina ti da una possibilità di rimediare, e non ci vedo proprio nulla di male... semmai vedo criminale incompetenza in chi fa certe cazzate... malasanità pura e semplice, ridurrei tutto a questo.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> embrioni, feti
> comunque esseri umani
> i sentimenti vanno al di là
> della cultura
> ...


Per me un embrione e un feto non sono esseri umani, ma organismi biologici. Anche S. Tommaso lo sostiene, ma in questo caso la chiesa cattolica ha fatto finta di non ricordarsene.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho ragione
> lo so, perchè
> un mattino mi sono svegliata
> ed ho realizzato di essere
> anche io gli "altri"



e mia cara 
"gli altri siamo noi"
era nel testo di una canzone mi sembra
il brutto è capirlo svegliandosi...


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me un embrione e un feto non sono esseri umani, ma organismi biologici. Anche S. Tommaso lo sostiene, ma in questo caso la chiesa cattolica ha fatto finta di non ricordarsene.


non sono particolarmente
credente
anch'io sono un ammasso di cellule
organizzate in tessuti
i quali sono organizzati in organi
che a loro volta sono organizzati
in apparati:smile:


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e mia cara
> "gli altri siamo noi"
> era nel testo di una canzone mi sembra
> il brutto è capirlo svegliandosi...


Umberto Tozzi!
sai Luna a volte
in modo erroneo
si è portati a pensare,
a non prendere in considerazione
(per autodifesa?)
che certi eventi, situazioni
siano lontane da noi
invece....


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sono particolarmente
> credente
> anch'io sono un ammasso di cellule
> organizzate in tessuti
> ...


volendo scendere ancora di più nel dettaglio sei un ammasso di quark organizzati in protoni e neutroni, circondati da onde di elettroni, a loro volta organizzati in atomi e molecole


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

ah, ecco perché mi facevi quella domanda.
devo ancora leggere bene , ad occhio e croce queste sono cose che di certo aiuteranno la chiesa ad allontanare da certe pratiche che per alcuni sopno fonte di speranza.
anche se poi sull'eugenetica le riserve sono varie e belle toste


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> raramente estremizzo, amica mia recente  semmai se rileggo il tuo primo intervento, a me pare che la prima ad averlo fatto sia stata tu... diciamo che ci sei andata pesantuccia  Dipende dal tipo di sterilità, ad ogni modo come la vogliamo chiamare, se non malattia? Malfunzione hardware? Non mi attaccherei a dei termini. La medicina ti da una possibilità di rimediare, e non ci vedo proprio nulla di male... semmai vedo criminale incompetenza in chi fa certe cazzate... malasanità pura e semplice, ridurrei tutto a questo.


Fai bene a ricordarmi che vado giù pesantuccia. Non riesco proprio a nasconderla questa mia fiammeggiante natura, eh? Comunque, vero, la medicina offre possibili soluzioni a tante chiamiamole "deficienze" umane. 
Ecco: tra l'investire denaro per far nascere bambini a coppie che naturalmente non ne riescono a fare, e investire denaro per curare la sclerosi multipla io NON AVREI UN SECONDO DI DUBBIO.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sono particolarmente
> credente
> anch'io sono un ammasso di cellule
> organizzate in tessuti
> ...


No, tesoro bello mio. Tu sei una persona, come tutti i nati. Tutti.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fai bene a ricordarmi che vado giù pesantuccia. Non riesco proprio a nasconderla questa mia fiammeggiante natura, eh? Comunque, vero, la medicina offre possibili soluzioni a tante chiamiamole "deficienze" umane.
> *Ecco: tra l'investire denaro per far nascere bambini a coppie che naturalmente non ne riescono a fare, e investire denaro per curare la sclerosi multipla io NON AVREI UN SECONDO DI DUBBIO*.


su questo ti quoto... ci sono delle priorità sacrosante.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fai bene a ricordarmi che vado giù pesantuccia. Non riesco proprio a nasconderla questa mia fiammeggiante natura, eh? Comunque, vero, la medicina offre possibili soluzioni a tante chiamiamole "deficienze" umane.
> Ecco: tra l'investire denaro per far nascere bambini a coppie che naturalmente non ne riescono a fare, e investire denaro per curare la sclerosi multipla io NON AVREI UN SECONDO DI DUBBIO.


concordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non estremizzare, amico mio recente...
> A parte che esiste la prevenzione, che eviterebbe un sacco di patologie su cui si ingrassano in tanti, la sterilità non è una malattia. Ce l'hanno fatta passare per tale, ma non è una malattia. È come avere la menopausa precoce. Precoce secondo chi? La norma in medicina la stabiliscono le statistiche. Su 50 coppie italiane quante sono sterili? Metti un dieci per cento. E cento anni fa? Magari il cinque? Certo fa pensare. E in Africa che percentuali abbiamo di sterilità? Scommetterei ancora oggi il cinque. Ma sarebbe interessante una ricerca storica in tal senso...


ok, Fanta, adesso scrivilo all'Organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità, che non capiscono un cazzo e l'hanno messa tra le patologie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me un embrione e un feto non sono esseri umani, ma *organismi biologici*. Anche S. Tommaso lo sostiene, ma in questo caso la chiesa cattolica ha fatto finta di non ricordarsene.


perchè, tu cosa saresti? diversamente biologica o diversamente organismo?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, Fanta, adesso scrivilo all'Organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità, che non capiscono un cazzo e l'hanno messa tra le patologie.


c hanno messo pure l AIDS per questo che io credo essere tutto meno che una malattia.....nun si e' mai vista una malattia che ha anni di incubazione e guarda caso ti ammazza solo quando inziano a curarti...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè, tu cosa saresti? diversamente biologica o diversamente organismo?


Minchia, davvero. Mi fa male il cervello.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, Fanta, adesso scrivilo all'Organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità, che non capiscono un cazzo e l'hanno messa tra le patologie.


Cara Sbri, in effetti quel librone delle patologie è messo in discussione da molte parti. Vi compaiono anche i famosi "disturbi dell'apprendimento", la "sindrome ipercinetica", ecc. ecc.
Ma di che ci stupiamo... Hanno medicalizzato il parto, non c'è limite al peggio...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, tesoro bello mio. Tu sei una persona, come tutti i nati. Tutti.


Scrissi la pagina prima... In risposta a chi mi chiede che organismo sono...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara Sbri, in effetti quel librone delle patologie è messo in discussione da molte parti. Vi compaiono anche i famosi "disturbi dell'apprendimento", la "sindrome ipercinetica", ecc. ecc.
> Ma di che ci stupiamo... Hanno medicalizzato il parto, non c'è limite al peggio...


eh sì, e ridotto la morte neonatale. Che bischeri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> c hanno messo pure l AIDS per questo che io credo essere tutto meno che una malattia.....nun si e' mai vista una malattia che ha anni di incubazione e guarda caso ti ammazza solo quando inziano a curarti...


l'aids è una sindrome da immunodeficenza acquisita, come la dovevano catalogare: vincita alla lotteria?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E mo' so' stronza proprio e je dico: ben vi sta! La natura aveva previsto che non potevate naturalmente esse' genitori. Avete voluto lo stesso dei figli vostri. Tié: ora ve pijate quelli d'un artro.
> 
> (Vado bene, Stermy col romano strafinto?)


beh mi sembra un concetto un tantinello azzardato...

se la scienza puo' aiutare ben venga, pero' chi ha commesso l'errore va massacrato e l'ospedale dovrebbe coprirli d'oro pe' na porcata simile come monito futuro...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'aids è una sindrome da immunodeficenza acquisita, come la dovevano catalogare: vincita alla lotteria?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipotesi_alternative_sull'AIDS


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però forse secondo me in questo caso è ancora peggio, proprio perchè la madre è incinta e sa già che non sono suoi
> deve essere una cosa terribile
> 
> invece secondo me è molto diverso scoprire dopo anni che il figlio che hai cresciuto e amato e nel quale rilevi parte di te per quanto riguarda tutto quello che gli hai trasmesso e l'ambiente in cui è vissuto, non è tuo (o del padre)


e vabbe' e' come n'adozione, no?....lo sai da prima che nun e' tuo e pero' sei piena d'ammore che meta' basta...:rotfl:

io invece, come ripeto, anche l'adozione la pijerei co' le molle...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sono particolarmente
> credente
> anch'io sono un ammasso di cellule
> organizzate in tessuti
> ...


Beh non fare confusione...l'embrione e' un ammasso cellulare fino a che non sviluppa un sistema nervoso che lo renda senziente....

e' quello il discrimine su cui si sono accapigliati anche filosoficamente...

tu non sei senziente allora?...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh sì, e ridotto la morte neonatale. Che bischeri.


Se pensi che io sia contraria alla medicina ti sbagli. Non conduco lotte contro i vaccini, per dirne una che va di moda. Però mi piacerebbe che qualche limite alla medicalizzazione si ponesse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipotesi_alternative_sull'AIDS


guarda, non la apro neppure, le conosco tutte le teorie sul virus dell'hiv, ce n'è stata pure una che parlava di punizione divina. Ma non importa se è stato creato in laboratorio modificando un virus esistente: una patologia è tutto ciò che comporta sofferenza e/o malfunzionamento di uno o più organi. La sterilità è una patologia, talvolta transitoria, talvolta curabile con farmaci, talvolta curabile chirurgicamente, talvolta non curabile. Scienza, mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> volendo scendere ancora di più nel dettaglio sei un ammasso di quark organizzati in protoni e neutroni, circondati da onde di elettroni, a loro volta organizzati in atomi e molecole


ma il moto degli elettroni
come procede?
lo sai che la teoria
della traiettoria a semiclava
oramai è sorpassata!!!



Fantastica ha detto:


> No, tesoro bello mio. Tu sei una persona, come tutti i nati. Tutti.


bella io?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
secondo alcuni
anche le persone
non sono nulla altro
che un ammasso di cellule
in continua rigenerazione
ciascuno scelga la sua teoria



Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh non fare confusione...il feto e' un ammasso cellulare fino a che non sviluppa un sistema nervoso che lo rende senziente....
> 
> e' quello il discrimine su cui si sono accapigliati anche filosoficamente...
> 
> *tu non sei senziente allora?*...


in generale si
mi ritengo un essere senziente
ma ammetto che ho avuto
dei momenti di black out
altrimenti non sarei qui


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda, non la apro neppure, le conosco tutte le teorie sul virus dell'hiv, ce n'è stata pure una che parlava di punizione divina. Ma non importa se è stato creato in laboratorio modificando un virus esistente: una patologia è tutto ciò che comporta sofferenza e/o malfunzionamento di uno o più organi. La sterilità è una patologia, talvolta transitoria, talvolta curabile con farmaci, talvolta curabile chirurgicamente, talvolta non curabile. Scienza, mica pizza e fichi.


figurati io sono per la scienza. in onore della scienza mi sono fatta scomunicare dall achiesa cristiana. ma...se ci fermiamo al significato di patologia allora si, tutto lo puo diventare. si soffre, e ti uccide....
ma non significa che va accettato.
se domani modificano un a ltro virus che mortakle non era, e invece poi lo diventa...dici che e' una cosa giusta?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda, non la apro neppure, le conosco tutte le teorie sul virus dell'hiv, ce n'è stata pure una che parlava di punizione divina. Ma non importa se è stato creato in laboratorio modificando un virus esistente: una patologia è tutto ciò che comporta sofferenza e/o malfunzionamento di uno o più organi. La sterilità è una patologia, talvolta transitoria, talvolta curabile con farmaci, talvolta curabile chirurgicamente, talvolta non curabile. Scienza, mica pizza e fichi.


Io l'ho aperto e per ogni confutazione c'è la controargomentazione, tranqui.:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma il moto degli elettroni
> come procede?
> lo sai che la teoria
> della traiettoria a semiclava
> ...


embe', paragonarti ad un embrione ancora decerebrato per rivalutarlo nun me pare er massimo...poi fa' tu...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se pensi che io sia contraria alla medicina ti sbagli. Non conduco lotte contro i vaccini, per dirne una che va di moda. Però mi piacerebbe che qualche limite alla medicalizzazione si ponesse.


ma tu hai una vaga idea di quante madri morissero durante il parto o nei mesi successivi o rimanevano sterili per cose banalissime che in ospedale non comportano neppure un'ora di ricovero in più? Hai idea di quanti bambini morivano o peggio(penso solo alla bilirubina) quando nascevano in casa senza che fosse effettuato alcun controllo pediatrico? Te lo dice una che è nata in casa, la cui madre ha rischiato di morire proprio in virtù del fatto che il parto sia un evento 'naturale'. E lo è, come lo sono la morte e la malattia del resto.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> figurati io sono per la scienza. in onore della scienza mi sono fatta scomunicare dall achiesa cristiana. ma...se ci fermiamo al significato di patologia allora si, tutto lo puo diventare. si soffre, e ti uccide....
> ma non significa che va accettato.
> se domani modificano un a ltro virus che mortakle non era, e invece poi lo diventa...dici che e' una cosa giusta?


scomunicare o sbattezzare?

pe' scomunicarti figurate che cazzo nun avrai combinato, zoccole'...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scomunicare o sbattezzare?
> 
> pe' scomunicarti figurate che cazzo nun avrai combinato, zoccole'...


ottieni la scomunicat chiedendo l annullamento di tutti i sacramenti. ignorante


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> embe', paragonarti ad un embrione ancora decerebrato per rivalutarlo nun me pare er massimo...poi fa' tu...


ma non mi paragono infatti
dico solo che ho avuto
dei lievi momenti no
capita a tutti anche ai migliori


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> secondo alcuni
> anche le persone
> non sono nulla altro
> che un ammasso di cellule
> ...


Mi piacerebbe incontrare uno di questi "alcuni" e farlo ridere. Mi darebbe una dimostrazione che in quel momento sta ridendo perché il recettore chimico dei vattelapesca trasmettitori che passano per vattelapesca cellule del suo emisfero destro è stato stimolato?
Belle queste persone, davvero. Di quelle con cui puoi avere un dialogo, eh.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ottieni la scomunicat chiedendo l annullamento di tutti i sacramenti. ignorante


cioe' nun c'avevi un cazzo da fa ed hai fatto sta richiesta?....sei proprio na' rimbambita quando con una semplice richiesta di sbattezzo e' uguale...

ma rob' de matt'...me sa pure de stronzata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> figurati io sono per la scienza. in onore della scienza mi sono fatta scomunicare dall achiesa cristiana. ma...se ci fermiamo al significato di patologia allora si, tutto lo puo diventare. si soffre, e ti uccide....
> ma non significa che va accettato.
> se domani modificano un a ltro virus che mortakle non era, e invece poi lo diventa...dici che e' una cosa giusta?


quella è una teoria mai comprovata e basata su una colossale cazzata: nessun virus in natura uccide l'organismo che lo ospita. Vallo a spiegare a chi è morto di tifo, colera, febbre gialla, spagnola(@sienne, una influenza pandemica che fece migliaia di vittime a inizio secolo in italia) o peste. Il genoma in natura si modifica spontaneamente, purtroppo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' nun c'avevi un cazzo da fa ed hai fatto sta richiesta?....sei proprio na' rimbambita quando con una semplice richiesta di sbattezzo e' uguale...
> 
> ma rob' de matt'...


si come dici tu. ero annoiata e non avevo nulla da fare.....capita.....


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella è una teoria mai comprovata e basata su una colossale cazzata: nessun virus in natura uccide l'organismo che lo ospita. Vallo a spiegare a chi è morto di tifo, colera, febbre gialla, spagnola(@sienne, una influenza pandemica che fece migliaia di vittime a inizio secolo in italia) o peste. Il genoma in natura si modifica spontaneamente, purtroppo.


Solo "purtroppo"? Magari siamo diventati sterili per fortuna, anche se non c'entra una cippa col genoma...


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe incontrare uno di questi "alcuni" e farlo ridere. Mi darebbe una dimostrazione che in quel momento sta ridendo perché il recettore chimico dei vattelapesca trasmettitori che passano per vattelapesca cellule del suo emisfero destro è stato stimolato?
> Belle queste persone, davvero. Di quelle con cui puoi avere un dialogo, eh.


ci sono persone
che cercano in tutto
una spiegazione logica,
per altre è tutto un atto di fede
ma nemmeno con queste ultime
è facile dialogare


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella è una teoria mai comprovata e basata su una colossale cazzata: nessun virus in natura uccide l'organismo che lo ospita. Vallo a spiegare a chi è morto di tifo, colera, febbre gialla, spagnola(@sienne, una influenza pandemica che fece migliaia di vittime a inizio secolo in italia) o peste. Il genoma in natura si modifica spontaneamente, purtroppo.


La spagnola decimo' non solo in Italia ma in tutta Europa, ma la causa principale fu la fame della popolazione e gli organismi debilitati per combatterla con piu' chanches...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si come dici tu. ero annoiata e non avevo nulla da fare.....capita.....


ma allora confermi che te manca qualche rotella...:mrgreen:

sei l'unica che sento che richiede di essere scomunicata e non venga scomunicata pe' le cazzate fatte...

confessa che stai a percula'...:mrgreen:

ma t'hanno adottato ebrei o te sei trovata in casini simili?...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Solo "purtroppo"? Magari siamo diventati sterili per fortuna, anche se non c'entra una cippa col genoma...


Stavo parlando dell'hiv.
Il fatto che il genoma di un virus non sia immutabile è un fatto.
Quando parlano di 'ceppi' di influenza, quello è.
La natura è in continua evoluzione. Lei. Noi meno.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma allora confermi che te manca qualche rotella...:mrgreen:
> 
> sei l'unica che sento che richiede di essere scomunicata e non venga scomunicata pe' le cazzate fatte...
> 
> confessa che stai a percula'...:mrgreen:



senti io non ti ho cercato, io ti evito tutti i giorni della mia vita.
visto che, parole tue, non te ne frga un cazzo, sono una zoccola stronzetta sminorata 26enne del cazzo etc etc.....puoi gentilmente far finta che io non esisto?
ti riesce difficle?perche a me risulta bbastanza facile....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti io non ti ho cercato, io ti evito tutti i giorni della mia vita.
> visto che, parole tue, non te ne frga un cazzo, sono una zoccola stronzetta sminorata 26enne del cazzo etc etc.....puoi gentilmente far finta che io non esisto?
> ti riesce difficle?perche a me risulta bbastanza facile....


stamattina m'hai messo in mezzo tu a freddo, pero' mo' ammetto che la tua neuro m'incuriosisce...:mrgreen:

una che se fa scomunica' per me e' na' primizia...a meno che nun se ha a che fa' co' gli ebrei...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *ma il moto degli elettroni
> come procede?
> lo sai che la teoria
> della traiettoria a semiclava
> ...


sono fermo a venticinque anni fa, quando ci insegnavano che finchè non li guardavi si facevano beatamente i cazzi loro


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La natura è in continua evoluzione. Lei. Noi meno.


E lo diceva Giacomino mio che è la nostra unica vera nemica. Il mio grande amore diceva solo che è "una gran rompicoglioni", eppure Giacomo non gli piaceva. Nemmeno un té coi biscottini ci voleva prendere con quel pessimista lì.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stamattina m'hai messo in mezzo tu a freddo, pero' mo' ammetto che la tua neuro m'incuriosisce...:mrgreen:
> 
> una che se fa scomunica' per me e' na' primizia...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io non t ho messo in mezzo a freddo. e cmq tu potevi rispondere a quel post con un solo: perche mi nomini?
te lo avrei pacioficamente spiegato, ho anche scritto che quando l hai fatto non era per denigrare il sud ma un utente del sud....puo anche essere che ero io.....non ricordo.....
potevi parlare in modo pacifico....senza ricorrere a parolacce..perche io in primis non l ho fatto.
seconda cos....so che puo tornarti difficle pensarci su ma anche io a 26 anni ho delle idee e ideologie che non condivido ne con te ne con nessun altro, se tu vuoi continuare a prender per il culo con la storia della scomunica vai libero e felice perche a sto gioco ci giochi da solo.
tu mi ricordi molto il mio papa biologico, per come ne parla mia madre.....io non ricordo.
sara' che entrambi siete/eravate commmunisti ...a me mi portavano in sezione da quando avevo 6 mesi...
bah....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La spagnola decimo' non solo in Italia ma in tutta Europa, ma la causa principale fu la fame della popolazione e gli organismi debilitati per combatterla con piu' chanches...


... ed il fatto che non ci fossero antibiotici. Comunque io ne ho conosciuti direttamente di superstiti. Data la mia età, ovviamente:mrgreen:. A parte gli scherzi, davvero ho conosciuto chi è sopravvissuto alla spagnola, e ci furono milioni di morti nel mondo, non tutti erano denutriti. Anzi morivano più i giovani degli over 40. Ed era una pandemia, cioè un virus animale che mutatosi attaccò l'uomo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *E lo diceva Giacomino mio che è la nostra unica vera nemica*. Il mio grande amore diceva solo che è "una gran rompicoglioni", eppure Giacomo non gli piaceva. Nemmeno un té coi biscottini ci voleva prendere con quel pessimista lì.


e grazie, col trattamento che gli aveva riservato...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non t ho messo in mezzo a freddo. e cmq tu potevi rispondere a quel post con un solo: perche mi nomini?
> te lo avrei pacioficamente spiegato, ho anche scritto che quando l hai fatto non era per denigrare il sud ma un utente del sud....puo anche essere che ero io.....non ricordo.....
> potevi parlare in modo pacifico....senza ricorrere a parolacce..perche io in primis non l ho fatto.
> seconda cos....so che puo tornarti difficle pensarci su ma anche io a 26 anni ho delle idee e ideologie che non condivido ne con te ne con nessun altro, se tu vuoi continuare a prender per il culo con la storia della scomunica vai libero e felice perche a sto gioco ci giochi da solo.
> ...


ah mo' addirittura avrei insultato te quale utente del sud ma non te lo ricordi con precisione...

ma come se fa a scordarse de n'insulto diretto alla propria persona?...

te, piu' parli e piu' me pari svalvolata, ma svalvolata vera nel senso de mancarte, ripeto qualche rotella ed anche piu' de qualche...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah mo' addirittura avrei insultato te quale utente del sud ma non te lo ricordi con precisione...
> 
> ma come se fa a scordarse de n'insulto diretto alla propria persona?...
> 
> te, piu' parli e piu' me pari svalvolata, ma svalvolata vera nel senso de mancarte, ripeto qualche rotella ed nache piu' de qualche...


e' quello che penso anche io di me.
siamo apposto e concordanti almeno su questo...

ciao


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ed il fatto che non ci fossero antibiotici. Comunque io ne ho conosciuti direttamente di superstiti. Data la mia età, ovviamente:mrgreen:. A parte gli scherzi, davvero ho conosciuto chi è sopravvissuto alla spagnola, e ci furono milioni di morti nel mondo, non tutti erano denutriti. Anzi morivano più i giovani degli over 40. Ed era una pandemia, cioè un virus animale che mutatosi attaccò l'uomo.


si' pero' l'hanno acclarato che se la popolazione avesse avuto altri standard nutrizionali e quindi anche sistemi immunitari in normale efficienza, non sarebbe stata cosi' catastrofica...


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono fermo a venticinque anni fa, quando ci insegnavano che finchè non li guardavi si facevano beatamente i cazzi loro


io ho sempre pensato
che devono tenere
la guida a destra,
non siamo mica a londra!


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

ma avete letto la buffonata dell'aviaria quanto è costata e quanto ha fatto incassare a chi ha creato l'inutile vaccino?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' quello che penso anche io di me.
> siamo apposto e concordanti almeno su questo...
> 
> ciao


peccato, cosi' giovine...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete letto la buffonata dell'aviaria quanto è costata e quanto ha fatto incassare a chi ha creato l'inutile vaccino?



ma perchè, non l'abbiamo rivenduto all'africa?:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete letto la buffonata dell'aviaria quanto è costata e quanto ha fatto incassare a chi ha creato l'inutile vaccino?


eccome no. E il ministro della sanità polacco aveva fatto pure un'interrogazione al governo europeo, ma non l'hanno ascoltato. Invece il nostro... vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccome no. E il ministro della sanità polacco aveva fatto pure un'interrogazione al governo europeo, ma non l'hanno ascoltato. Invece il nostro... vabbè.


invece mi sa che ebola sta facendo stragi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete letto la buffonata dell'aviaria quanto è costata e quanto ha fatto incassare a chi ha creato l'inutile vaccino?


Caso strano, se sapeva sin da subito che tutto l'allarmismo era la solita truffa ed invece tanti si cacavano sotto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' pero' l'hanno acclarato che se la popolazione avesse avuto altri standard nutrizionali e quindi anche sistemi immunitari in normale efficienza, non sarebbe stata cosi' catastrofica...


sicuramente il fatto che ci fosse appena stata una bazzecola chiamata prima guerra mondiale ha influito sugli effetti.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mi sa che ebola sta facendo stragi


co' questo non si scherza...

5 paesi hanno bloccato i voli co' la Guinea mentre l'Italia col cazzo, ed i clandestini dall'africa so' pure aumentati....

ma tanto tra quelli, siamo sicuri, che non ci saranno casi di ebola...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> io ho sempre pensato
> che devono tenere
> la guida a destra,
> non siamo mica a londra!


sono anarchici e inaffidabili


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mi sa che ebola sta facendo stragi


per fortuna ebola si autocastra da solo, è troppo veloce e violento... un virus che si trasmette solo col sangue dev'essere inizialmente soft come l'hiv, se vuole organizzare una pandemia.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *co' questo non si scherza...
> *
> 5 paesi hanno bloccato i voli co' la Guinea mentre l'Italia col cazzo, ed i clandestini dall'africa so' pure aumentati....
> 
> ma tanto tra quelli, siamo sicuri, che non ci saranno casi di ebola...:mrgreen:


per nulla, il 90% di mortalità quando si contrae...e su questo il vaccino stranamente tarda ad arrivare.avevo letto che ne era stato testato uno sugli animali


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fai bene a ricordarmi che vado giù pesantuccia. Non riesco proprio a nasconderla questa mia fiammeggiante natura, eh? Comunque, vero, la medicina offre possibili soluzioni a tante chiamiamole "deficienze" umane.
> Ecco: tra l'investire denaro per far nascere bambini a coppie che naturalmente non ne riescono a fare, e investire denaro per curare la sclerosi multipla io NON AVREI UN SECONDO DI DUBBIO.


ma non solo: io direi che con tutti i bimbi negli orfanotrofi nel mondo, questa mania del "lo devo fare per forza io, costi quel che costi" -peraltro, il costo lo si spalma su tutti, anche quelli che, come me, non sarebbero troppo d'accordo- io la trovo allucinante.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non solo: io direi che con tutti i bimbi negli orfanotrofi nel mondo, questa mania del "lo devo fare per forza io, costi quel che costi" -peraltro, il costo lo si spalma su tutti, anche quelli che, come me, non sarebbero troppo d'accordo- io la trovo allucinante.


Sei più tremenda di me.

Vediamo se ti supero... Una delle tante forme di delirio da onnipotenza di cui siamo pieni da scoppiare... E siamo 

7miliardi 226 milioni 466 mila 900 !!!

http://www.worldometers.info/it/


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei più tremenda di me.
> 
> Vediamo se ti supero... Una delle tante forme di delirio da onnipotenza di cui siamo pieni da scoppiare... E siamo
> 
> ...


l'unica nascita che non avreste evitato suppongo sia la vostra


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica nascita che non avreste evitato suppongo sia la vostra


Supposizione sbagliata, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non solo: io direi che con tutti i bimbi negli orfanotrofi nel mondo, questa mania del "lo devo fare per forza io, costi quel che costi" -peraltro, il costo lo si spalma su tutti, anche quelli che, come me, non sarebbero troppo d'accordo- io la trovo allucinante.


i genitori adottivi
o i genitori affidatari
non mancano,
ma money, big money
un bambino in un istituto
è un affare
triste e squallido
ma va così....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Supposizione sbagliata, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


Fantastica, certe volte nella foga del fare il punto ne esci fuori davvero, davvero assurda.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fantastica, certe volte nella foga del fare il punto ne esci fuori davvero, davvero assurda.


Ma io sono assurda.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma io sono assurda.


E stasera sto di merda. Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E stasera sto di merda. Grazie.


mi spiace, come mai?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace, come mai?


Sarà l'eclissi...


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sarà l'eclissi...


metti gli occhiali da sole
anche se l'eclissi è lunare
forza


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E stasera sto di merda. Grazie.


Sei rimasta senza mutande pulite che mammina sciopera?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei rimasta senza mutande pulite che mammina sciopera?


Per ridere sono sempre disponibile. Certo, non a lavare le mutande, almeno fino a luglio, quando cambio casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per ridere sono sempre disponibile. Certo, non a lavare le mutande, almeno fino a luglio, quando cambio casa.


Dovevi rispondere: no, indosso solo perizoma.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondere: no, indosso solo perizoma.


Ma sai, con l'umore che ho, di essere seducente non ho punto voglia. 
Non è la sede questo treddì, ma visto che qualcuno mi legge qui, riporto cosa ho scritto oggi a un amico che non capisce un cazzo (per questo sono incazzata, perché mi do a chi non capisce un cazzo, come anche forse in questo momento, eh...):

_Ci sono giorni in cui, come questo sabato, magari anche perché ho poche ore di sonno addosso (e se dormo poco sono veramente irritabile), sapere che ci sono non poche persone che mi stimano e mi apprezzano, e anche sono affezionate a me, non mi basta… Giorni in cui te la fai passare, ti dai forza da te stesso, per coerenza, per autostima, per coraggio, ma soffri sì di solitudine, anche se sei una lupacchiotta e non una cagna. 

E’ come se non ti sentissi “raccolta” da qualcuno che ha un po’ di “pietà”, perché dietro la tua forza sa scorgere i segni della... fatica di questa forza.

Poi ti consoli, pensando che è sicuramente migliore, perché almeno autentica, sincera, una solitudine da soli, che una solitudine in mezzo a chi “ti ha perso di vista” o “hai perso di vista”, nonostante sia magari lì con te nella stessa stanza; ne conosco tanti in questo stato e non li invidio proprio.
Però poi pensi che fuori dalla tua finestra aperta ci sono persone che invece si vogliono bene e che condividono una passeggiata, un pranzo, una gita, un museo e lo fanno sorridendosi, e ti assale anche un po’ di malinconia per quando eri tu nella loro situazione. Passi in rassegna i fantasmi ancora una volta, li metti in fila, li guardi, e alla fine li obblighi a ciondolare da qualche altra parte. Ti riprendi e ti senti saggia nel considerare che non c’è nulla che non abbia un prezzo. Per nessuno, nemmeno per te… però lupacchiotta, non lupa… 
_


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sai, con l'umore che ho, di essere seducente non ho punto voglia.
> Non è la sede questo treddì, ma visto che qualcuno mi legge qui, riporto cosa ho scritto oggi a un amico che non capisce un cazzo (per questo sono incazzata, perché mi do a chi non capisce un cazzo, come anche forse in questo momento, eh...):
> 
> _Ci sono giorni in cui, come questo sabato, magari anche perché ho poche ore di sonno addosso (e se dormo poco sono veramente irritabile), sapere che ci sono non poche persone che mi stimano e mi apprezzano, e anche sono affezionate a me, non mi basta… Giorni in cui te la fai passare, ti dai forza da te stesso, per coerenza, per autostima, per coraggio, ma soffri sì di solitudine, anche se sei una lupacchiotta e non una cagna.
> ...


Beh ma sono momenti. Poi passano . (banale lo so, scusa)


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma sono momenti. Poi passano . (banale lo so, scusa)


Sai, non ci sono abituata... Quando arrivano siccome sono rari, mi spaventano. E mi viene il dubbio che magari quelle voragini lì sono la vera me. E' un attimo, ma mi viene.
Sì, passano, e a me basta, è sempre bastato anche poco. Speriamo nelle uova di pasqua.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, non ci sono abituata... Quando arrivano siccome sono rari, mi spaventano. E mi viene il dubbio che magari quelle voragini lì sono la vera me. E' un attimo, ma mi viene.
> Sì, passano, e a me basta, è sempre bastato anche poco. *Speriamo nelle uova di pasqua*.


:up: speriamo nelle belle sorprese sì. E' vero, quelle voragini ti fanno vedere parti che stanno nascoste e che fanno male. Bisognerebbe amarle. Anche se creano sofferenza.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> :up: speriamo nelle belle sorprese sì. E' vero, quelle voragini ti fanno vedere parti che stanno nascoste e che fanno male. Bisognerebbe amarle. Anche se creano sofferenza.


In effetti da tremenda come sono mai imputerei ad altri che a me stessa la mia sofferenza psicologica. 
A parte quel caso là di calunnia a cui accennai altrove. 
Devo solo trovare la forza di decidermi. Devo decidere cioè tagliare. Tagliare e andare via. Ma è come amputarsi, non facile.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In effetti da tremenda come sono mai imputerei ad altri che a me stessa la mia sofferenza psicologica.
> A parte quel caso là di calunnia a cui accennai altrove.
> Devo solo trovare la forza di decidermi. *Devo decidere cioè tagliare. Tagliare e andare via. Ma è come amputarsi, non facile*.


Sicura sia arrivato davvero il momento? Se c'è sforzo forse potresti aspettare ancora un po'.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sai, con l'umore che ho, di essere seducente non ho punto voglia.
> Non è la sede questo treddì, ma visto che qualcuno mi legge qui, riporto cosa ho scritto oggi a un amico che non capisce un cazzo (per questo sono incazzata, perché mi do a chi non capisce un cazzo, *come anche forse in questo momento, eh...*):
> 
> _Ci sono giorni in cui, come questo sabato, magari anche perché ho poche ore di sonno addosso (e se dormo poco sono veramente irritabile), sapere che ci sono non poche persone che mi stimano e mi apprezzano, e anche sono affezionate a me, non mi basta… Giorni in cui te la fai passare, ti dai forza da te stesso, per coerenza, per autostima, per coraggio, ma soffri sì di solitudine, anche se sei una lupacchiotta e non una cagna.
> ...


(Uh-uh.)

Mi spiace, ma più andrai avanti nel tempo e più questo genere di pensieri aumentaranno. E' l'inevitabile fardello delle scelte che ti porti dietro. Tant'è.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei più tremenda di me.
> 
> Vediamo se ti supero... Una delle tante forme di delirio da onnipotenza di cui siamo pieni da scoppiare... E siamo
> 
> ...


sempre detto che la terra è tremendamente sovrappopolata e che siamo come le cavallette . Sfondi una porta aperta, con me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica nascita che non avreste evitato suppongo sia la vostra


e chi sono, dio creatore e taumaturgo, che mi autogenero e ho coscienza ancora prima di generarmi???? Il TconZero di me stessa, ci penso su e dico: ma no, non mi faccio, siamo già troppi :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Uh-uh.)
> 
> Mi spiace, ma più andrai avanti nel tempo e più questo genere di pensieri aumentaranno. E' l'inevitabile fardello delle scelte che ti porti dietro. Tant'è.


No. Se alludi al fatto che non voglio figli né una famiglia, beh, questo non esclude l'intimità vera che puoi avere con chiunque sia davvero in sintonia con te. E' solo in quell'intimità che si sta bene _come e quanto_ intendo (e so) io.
E per questo tipo di intimità non esistono scelte che "si portano dietro".


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> i genitori adottivi
> o i genitori affidatari
> non mancano,
> ma money, big money
> ...


hm, invece la fecondazione assistita la regalano, vé?


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi sono, dio creatore e taumaturgo, che mi autogenero e ho coscienza ancora prima di generarmi???? Il TconZero di me stessa, ci penso su e dico: ma no, non mi faccio, siamo già troppi :risata::risata::risata:


capisco. allora questa tua risposta non esiste


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No. Se alludi al fatto che non voglio figli né una famiglia, beh, questo non esclude l'intimità vera che puoi avere con chiunque sia davvero in sintonia con te. E' solo in quell'intimità che si sta bene _come e quanto_ intendo (e so) io.
> E per questo tipo di intimità non esistono scelte che "si portano dietro".


Ed invece sì. E te ne accorgerai. Non solo, ad un certo punto rimpiangerai la scelta di trovarti uomini inevitabilmente impegnati o stupidi come la merda (di solito entrambe). Ma, ripeto, te ne accorgerai più avanti. Per adesso, sono giusto episodi sporadici, come le eclissi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco. allora questa tua risposta non esiste


cioè?


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, invece la fecondazione assistita la regalano, vé?


no certo che no
ma stavamo parlando
di bambini che sono
in istituto,
se fosse più snella 
la procedura di affido
(non dico che deve essere
superficiale)
forse e dico forse
si ricorrerebbe meno
a certe procedure
per cercare un figlio


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no certo che no
> ma stavamo parlando
> di bambini che sono
> in istituto,
> ...


Io non credo Flavia.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed invece sì. E te ne accorgerai. Non solo, ad un certo punto *rimpiangerai la scelta di trovarti uomini inevitabilmente impegnati o stupidi come la merda (di solito entrambe)*. Ma, ripeto, te ne accorgerai più avanti. Per adesso, sono giusto episodi sporadici, come le eclissi.


Rimpiangerai? Perchè?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no certo che no
> ma stavamo parlando
> di bambini che sono
> in istituto,
> ...


Io la vedo un po' diversamente. Chiedi alle persone che hanno iniziato la strada della PMA poi mi dici se e come la strada è lunga, dolorosa, allucinante, sfiancante. E' che per un figlio "proprio" (odio questo concetto relativo ai geni) farebbero di tutto, che non farebbe per un figlio "altrui". Aborro.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Rimpiangerai? Perchè?


Shhh.


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io non credo Flavia.


non lo so,
la mia è solo una ipotesi...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed invece sì. E te ne accorgerai. Non solo, ad un certo punto rimpiangerai la scelta di trovarti uomini inevitabilmente impegnati o stupidi come la merda (di solito entrambe). Ma, ripeto, te ne accorgerai più avanti. Per adesso, sono giusto episodi sporadici, come le eclissi.


... ma la vera intimità a cui alludevo io è quella dell'amicizia. Non ha sesso e io la onoro come onoro l'amore. Anzi, probabilmente di più. Se avessi avuto sabato un'amica disponibile (che comunque avrei forse anche avuto, ma io non cerco mai nessuno), sabato mi sarei trovata quasi nella condizione di intimità che descrivevo sopra. Quasi, perché l'intimità più grande l'ho vissuta solo con una persona e credo che cose così siano se non uniche rare.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io la vedo un po' diversamente. Chiedi alle persone che hanno iniziato la strada della PMA poi mi dici se e come la strada è lunga, dolorosa, allucinante, sfiancante. E' che per un figlio "proprio" (odio questo concetto relativo ai geni) farebbero di tutto, che non farebbe per un figlio "altrui". Aborro.


Concordo. Aborro anch'io, ma è così.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Shhh.


Dimmelo sottovoce così non ci sente nessuno :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Aborro anch'io, ma è così.


poiché poi anche io -che aborro- devo comunque pagare una percentuale del costo immenso delle PMA, mi ci incazzo pure.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cioè?


se non sei nata non ci sei
ed io a chi sto rispondendo?


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io la vedo un po' diversamente. Chiedi alle persone che hanno iniziato la strada della PMA poi mi dici se e come la strada è lunga, dolorosa, allucinante, sfiancante. E' che per un figlio "proprio" (odio questo concetto relativo ai geni) farebbero di tutto, che non farebbe per un figlio "altrui". Aborro.


si dovrebbe cambiare 
la cultura in generale
cosa assai difficile
i figli dovrebbero  in primo luogo
essere partoriti dal cuore


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma la vera intimità a cui alludevo io è quella dell'amicizia. Non ha sesso e io la onoro come onoro l'amore. Anzi, probabilmente di più. Se avessi avuto sabato un'amica disponibile (che comunque avrei forse anche avuto, *ma io non cerco mai nessuno*), sabato mi sarei trovata quasi nella condizione di intimità che descrivevo sopra. Quasi, perché l'intimità più grande l'ho vissuta solo con una persona e credo che cose così siano se non uniche rare.


Potresti cominciare a cercare invece. Perchè non lo fai?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma la vera intimità a cui alludevo io è quella dell'amicizia. Non ha sesso e io la onoro come onoro l'amore. *Anzi, probabilmente di più.* Se avessi avuto sabato un'amica disponibile (che comunque avrei forse anche avuto, ma io non cerco mai nessuno), sabato mi sarei trovata quasi nella condizione di intimità che descrivevo sopra. Quasi, perché l'intimità più grande l'ho vissuta solo con una persona e credo che cose così siano se non uniche rare.


Ci credo, considerando quanto ho scritto prima. Ma se ti manca tutto, peggio ancora, come dire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non sei nata non ci sei
> ed io a chi sto rispondendo?


ma io veramente stavo cercando di farti capire l'assurdità della tua domanda, per quanto retorica. Inutilmente, pare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si dovrebbe cambiare
> la cultura in generale
> cosa assai difficile
> i figli dovrebbero  in primo luogo
> essere partoriti dal cuore


Esatto! Superaborro l'affezione ai propri geni.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io veramente stavo cercando di farti capire l'assurdità della tua domanda, per quanto retorica. *Inutilmente, pare.*


ovvio se ho fattouna domanda assurda come faccio a capirne l'assurdità


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio se ho fattouna domanda assurda come faccio a capirne l'assurdità


chapeau...se non ci marci


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci credo, considerando quanto ho scritto prima. Ma se ti manca tutto, peggio ancora, come dire.


Ehm... due uomini innamorati (per quanto entrambi impossibili), quattro amiche vere, una madre che mi lava e stira, schiere di [non posso dirlo, ma ha  ache fare col lavoro] adoranti, amiche "virtuali" e un amico (sottolineo amico) virtuale ti sembra un mancare tutto?


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Esatto! Superaborro l'affezione ai propri geni.


ma più che affezione
ai propri geni,
credo sia la voglia
di vivere l'esperienza
della gravidanza...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> poiché poi anche io -che aborro- devo comunque pagare una percentuale del costo immenso delle PMA, mi ci incazzo pure.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm... due uomini innamorati (per quanto entrambi impossibili), quattro amiche vere, una madre che mi lava e stira, schiere di [non posso dirlo, ma ha  ache fare col lavoro] adoranti, amiche "virtuali" e un amico (sottolineo amico) virtuale ti sembra un mancare tutto?


Che fai, prima ti lamenti e poi scrivi che non era vero?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fai, prima ti lamenti e poi scrivi che non era vero?


No, JB. Era vero, è vero. Il punto è che se non sto bene è perché tutta questa roba che mi viene da fuori, tanta robba, non è la MIA, cioè non mi sento "a casa", non mi sento più a casa da nessuna parte...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, JB. Era vero, è vero. Il punto è che se non sto bene è perché tutta questa roba che mi viene da fuori, tanta robba, non è la MIA, cioè non mi sento "a casa", non mi sento più a casa da nessuna parte...


Questa è metafisica. Non è roba tua. Vorresti l'amica immaginaria? Sentire le voci nella testa che ti fanno compagnia? Boh. Fanty, per favore. Non lo sai manco tu quello che vuoi.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo sai manco tu quello che vuoi.


Bravo. Vero. Quoto. Non sto scherzando. E sì. Per una volta un tuo contributo. Festeggiamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bravo. Vero. Quoto. Non sto scherzando. E sì. Per una volta un tuo contributo. Festeggiamo?


Io elargisco contributi di continuo.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io elargisco contributi di continuo.


Non festeggiamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non festeggiamo.


Eri depressa fino a mezz'ora fa.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eri depressa fino a mezz'ora fa.


Depressa mai, ti prego, non augurarmelo almeno questo, eh...
Ero incazzata perché ho scritto una lettera con il sangue a uno che del sangue si prende paura.
Meno male ci sono le bistecche e non solo gli ingegneri a questo mondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Depressa mai, ti prego, non augurarmelo almeno questo, eh...
> Ero incazzata perché ho scritto una lettera con il sangue a uno che del sangue si prende paura.
> Meno male ci sono le bistecche e non solo gli ingegneri a questo mondo.


Se ti trovi gli amici scemi, la colpa indovina di chi è.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti trovi gli amici scemi, la colpa indovina di chi è.


Ou, ma l'ho già detto io. :smile:

Vedi però che stasera sto qui. Stavo. Adesso nanna. Consolata. Un po'.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

L'affare s'ingrossa...:mrgreen:...ed hanno anche ragionissima, perche' i figli so' di quelli che li reclamano...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 La denuncia: «Fate chiarezza, non vogliamo vivere tutta la vita con questo dubbio lancinante»


*Scambio di embrioni, la contesa tra le mamme«Li voglio». «No, sono miei»*

 Il racconto dei genitori mancati: «Un’infermiera ammise che c’era un errore»

  di Flavio Haver









   ROMA  - È ormai nei fatti lo scontro tra le coppie che si contendono i due  gemellini che crescono nel grembo della mamma a cui è stato impiantato  l’embrione sbagliato. I coniugi costretti a fare i conti con la dolorosa  rinuncia ad avere bimbi pochi giorni dopo l’appuntamento al Sandro  Pertini del 4 dicembre scorso hanno presentato un esposto in Procura che  ha portato all’apertura dell’inchiesta e, tramite il legale Pietro  Nicotera, hanno fatto sapere a chiare lettere che «se ci sarà la prova  inconfutabile che quei gemellini nasceranno da un embrione nostro,  faremo di tutto per averli. Sono figli nostri». Anche ieri lo hanno  ribadito all’avvocato, con decisione e senza tentennamenti. 


*«Facciamoli nascere»*

   Sul fronte opposto, determinati a portare avanti la gravidanza già  dolorosa e piena di incognite, gli psicologi (anch’essi romani) che  hanno scoperto attraverso la «villocentesi» di controllo al «Sant’Anna»  che qui gemellini tanto desiderati e attesi non sono loro: «Se la mia  cliente avesse voluto abortire, lo avrebbe già fatto», ha sottolineato  domenica l’avvocato, Michele Ambrosini. Lasciando chiaramente intendere  che, dopo la nascita, l’intenzione è quella di farli crescere perché li  ritengono figli propri. Senza dimenticare di aggiungere, però, che in  questo momento hanno bisogno di tranquillità e riservatezza: «Perché  erano già molto provati da quello che avevano scoperto. Poi la  pubblicità data alla vicenda ha contribuito ad aumentare la pressione:  chiedono e pretendono solo silenzio e rispetto della loro privacy - ha  ricordato per l’ennesima volta Ambrosini -. Il loro unico pensiero,  adesso, è quello di far nascere i gemellini. Poi si vedrà...». 
 Un  dolore nel dolore, quello di una «contesa» che appare ormai inevitabile,  destinato forse a finire in un’aula di Giustizia. «Non c’è  giurisprudenza, su un caso come questo. Esiste un vuoto legislativo. Ma i  miei clienti me lo hanno ribadito anche pochi minuti fa», ha insistito  Nicotera. «Quei figli sono nostri, lotteremo con tutte le nostre forze  per averli con noi». Il dramma nel dramma che si fa strada nei cuori di  chi è contrapposto in questa continua altalena di sogni, speranze, gioie  e poi di cocenti delusioni si incrocia - inevitabilmente - la mattina  del 4 dicembre. 


*Il cognome simile*

  E Nicotera non fatica a ripercorrerla con il racconto della donna: «Ero  in sala d’attesa con mio marito (sono entrambi impiegati, lei in una  società privata, lui in un’azienda di trasporti pubblici, ndr ). Insieme  con noi, c’erano le altre coppie. Ero tesa, emozionata. A un certo  punto mi ha chiamato un’infermiera e mi ha detto: “Prego, signora,  venga”. Sono entrata nella sala, saranno passati una decina di minuti e  quella stessa infermiera mi ha detto: “Ci scusi, signora. Ma non tocca a  lei: ha un cognome simile a un’altra, l’abbiamo chiamata per errore”.  Sono uscita e ho aspettato nuovamente che arrivasse il mio turno. Lì per  lì, non ho avuto alcun sospetto. Certo, sapendo quello che è accaduto  adesso mi spiego molte cose...». 
 E che ci sia stato dunque uno  scambio di provette a causa di cognomi simili alla base della clamorosa  vicenda sembra abbastanza evidente. Nella denuncia consegnata ieri  mattina al Palazzo di Giustizia di piazzale Clodio, Nicotera osserva,  innanzitutto, come «la gravità del caso impone che vengano fatti tutti  gli accertamenti ritenuti necessari affinché si faccia luce sull’intera  vicenda». E chiede «che vengano disposti i provvedimenti necessari per  acquisire le documentazioni cliniche, nonché si proceda nei confronti di  chiunque verrà ritenuto responsabile». E allega «copia della  documentazione attestante quanto avvenuto i giorni 2 e 4 dicembre 2013».  L’avvocato della coppia che ha visto fallire il tentativo di  fecondazione assistita, nell’esposto ricorda come «gli scriventi da  circa due anni siano in trattamento presso il Centro di infertilità e  fisiopatologia della riproduzione dell’ospedale Sandro Pertini». E che  «il trattamento cui gli esponenti si sono volontariamente sottoposti  veniva adeguato e controllato a tutti i canoni dettati dalla legge 40».  Poi ripercorre le tappe della vicenda: «Nel marzo del 2013 gli esponenti  venivano sottoposti a un primo trattamento e, quindi, veniva effettuato  un Transfer il 20 marzo che aveva dato esito positivo. Ma dopo circa  otto settimane la gravidanza si interrompeva a causa di un aborto  spontaneo». 


*I dubbi sul centro*

   Trascorrono alcuni mesi e «si decideva di tentare nuovamente la  procedura di procreazione assistita», scrive Nicotera. «Dopo la  procedura di stimolazione ormonale effettuata dalla metà alla fine di  novembre 2013 circa, il 2 dicembre veniva effettuato il Pick-up e, il  successivo 4 dicembre, il Transfer nel corso del quale venivano  applicati tre embrioni di Classe A, tutti di quattro cellule. Si fa  rilevare - aggiunge - che il 2 dicembre le coppie che dovevano essere  sottoposte al trattamento erano quattro - compresi gli scriventi - e  l’esponente è stata la terza ad effettuare il trattamento. Su  disposizione dei sanitari veniva concordato il 4 dicembre per effettuare  il Transfer e quel giorno gli scriventi e le altre tre coppie si  recavano nuovamente presso il Centro, dove veniva effettuato il Transfer  a tutte e quattro le donne». Ma adesso si scopre che le aspiranti mamme  sarebbero state almeno sei. Cosa è accaduto nel Centro?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

madonna che pasticcio allucinante:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> madonna che pasticcio allucinante:singleeye:


E' un casino perche' evidentemente non la si pensa tutti alla cazzo come in parecchi qua....:mrgreen:

La coppia che si vuole "fregare" i figli di altri, spero che se piji dai genitori biologici, tanti calci sulle gengive che meta' bastino e che glieli tolgano anche......

ma poi, crescerli con l'inkubo che dopo un tot se presentano i veri genitori e se li riprendano e' da kazzoni totali...come fai ad amarli se gia' sai che nun so' sangue del tuo sangue?...boh...peggio che se li pijassi in adozione...

pero' anche tu lo faresti perche' i figli so' di chi li cresce e se te li portassero via anche belli e cresciuti, fa niente, no?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' un casino perche' evidentemente non la si pensa tutti alla cazzo come in parecchi qua....:mrgreen:
> 
> La coppia che si vuole "fregare" i figli di altri, spero che se piji dai genitori biologici, tanti calci sulle gengive che meta' bastino e che glieli tolgano anche......
> 
> ...


ma è diverso. Questi devono ancora nascere. Io spero che trovino un accordo privato e civile nell'interesse dei bambini. In questo caso già il fatto che debba decidere un giudice( e comunque chi siano i genitori lo determina la legge) è allucinante.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è diverso. Questi devono ancora nascere. Io spero che trovino un accordo privato e civile nell'interesse dei bambini. In questo caso già il fatto che debba decidere un giudice( e comunque chi siano i genitori lo determina la legge) è allucinante.


ma e' uguale invece, dato che questi so' partiti in quarta considerandoli gia' figli loro, perche' gia' da prima il desiderio di averli, era da ricovero e quindi non so' attaccati solo dopo esserseli smazzati per 20anni...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

ma infatti, ve lo immaginate, oltre a 'sta catastrofe, dover anche andare in tribunale a correre dietro a quei pazzi dei giudici, per anni a anni??:singleeye: poi arriva la caZZazione e cassa con rinvio, alè...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma e' uguale invece, dato che questi so' partiti in quarta considerandoli gia' figli loro, perche' gia' da prima il desiderio di averli, era da ricovero e quindi non so' attaccati solo dopo esserseli smazzati per 20anni...



bè ma quando nascono si mettono in cerchio, li mettono in mezzo e vedono da chi gattonano


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, ve lo immaginate, oltre a 'sta catastrofe, dover anche andare in tribunale a correre dietro a quei pazzi dei giudici, per anni a anni??:singleeye: poi arriva la caZZazione e cassa con rinvio, alè...


ah, mo' la colpa de sto casino sara' dei giudici?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah, mo' la colpa de sto casino sara' dei giudici?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no... però con quelli in mezzo è garantito che le cose si incasinano all'inverosimile


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè ma quando nascono si mettono in cerchio, li mettono in mezzo e vedono da chi gattonano


me fa piacere che ce ridi....

perche' tanto, come dicevo l'altro giorno in riferimento al vostro non essere tanto in grado di astrarvi e di calarvi in una situazione tanto sbarellante, siete convinti che sti casini scoppino sempre agli altri...

siete immuni...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> no... però con quelli in mezzo è garantito che le cose si incasinano all'inverosimile


a parte che in questo caso c'e' anche un vuoto legislativo, ma dovresti ringrazia' anche per questo, quei leccaculi vaticani che operano in parlamento a svantaggio del progresso della nazione...

vedi anche er casino ignobile della 40 che i giudici hanno giustamente cassato seppur con 10 anni di ritardo...ma tant'e'.....finche' nun ce tocca, che ce frega?...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me fa piacere che ce ridi....
> 
> perche' tanto, come dicevo l'altro giorno in riferimento al vostro non essere tanto in grado di astrarvi e di calarvi in una situazione tanto sbarellante, siete convinti che sti casini scoppino sempre agli altri...
> 
> *siete immuni...*



da questi casini in effetti sì, però ne ho altri
tu invece no come sappiamo bene


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a parte che in questo caso c'e' anche un vuoto legislativo, ma dovresti ringrazia' anche per questo, quei leccaculi vaticani che operano in parlamento a svantaggio del progresso della nazione...
> 
> vedi anche er casino ignobile della 40 che i giudici hanno giustamente cassato seppur con 10 anni di ritardo...ma tant'e'.....finche' nun ce tocca, che ce frega?...



*JENA*
10/04/2014 - JENA
[h=3]Eterologa[/h]

*JENA@LASTAMPA.IT

*


La Chiesa dovrebbe gioire d’ora in poi anche il Papa potrebbe fare un figlio.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> da questi casini in effetti sì, però ne ho altri
> tu invece no come sappiamo bene


ma qua c'e' poco da fare...

o abortisci o li sforni e glieli dai senza tanti rompimenti di cazzo, perche' l'attaccamento di questi invece, che manco se so' ancora affezionati con la crescita nel tempo, fa crollare il vostro castello di carte che sostenevate...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2014)

Non so se è già stato scritto
ma il casino ora è che la mamma biologica 
rivuole  i suoi bambini...
e da quello che ho capito non ci sono un granché di leggi...
dico solo ,da donna incinta,
che mi girerebbero alquanto le palle non tanto 
scoprire che biologicamente non è mio ...ma che qualcuno 
vuole rivalere qualche diritto su quello che sto creando...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non so se è già stato scritto
> ma il casino ora è che* la mamma biologica *
> rivuole  i suoi bambini...
> e da quello che ho capito non ci sono un granché di leggi...
> ...


pare che per ora non si sappia esattamente chi sia, quindi più di una...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> pare che per ora non si sappia esattamente chi sia, quindi più di una...


che casini !
e poveri bambini già contesi ancor prima di nascere ...
Siamo sempre più carne da macello...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non so se è già stato scritto
> ma il casino ora è che la mamma biologica
> rivuole  i suoi bambini...
> e da quello che ho capito non ci sono un granché di leggi...
> ...


C'e' un vuoto legislativo appunto...

pero' c'e' da dire anche che inizialmente la tizia ha affermato che per umano rigetto pensava di abortire, (a pensarla cosi' non sono il solo...:rotfl: )...ma poi e' logico che te scatta e prende er sopravvento er desiderio materno che t'aveva fatto incaponire con la fecondazione assistita e cor cazzo glieli ammolli appena sfornati...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che casini !
> e poveri bambini già contesi ancor prima di nascere ...
> Siamo sempre più carne da macello...


e poveri bambini un cazzo...

che faresti pure tu?...

o abortisci o glieli dai senza fa' storie...tu non faresti storie?...

se domani...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' un casino perche' evidentemente non la si pensa tutti alla cazzo come in parecchi qua....:mrgreen:
> 
> La coppia che si vuole "fregare" i figli di altri, spero che se piji dai genitori biologici, tanti calci sulle gengive che meta' bastino e che glieli tolgano anche......
> 
> ...


ma come fai tu a badare a 'sto concetto, che nemmeno concetto mi sembra....come fai, dico io, come fai (in generale, eh, non nel caso specifico che mi sembra un casino come dice free)


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma come fai tu a badare a 'sto concetto, che nemmeno concetto mi sembra....come fai, dico io, come fai (in generale, eh, non nel caso specifico che mi sembra un casino come dice free)


e maccheccazzo...posso' capi' al limite che dopo che te lo sei cresciuto tot decenni pensando fosse figlio tuo, qualcosa se po' prova', ma per un ammasso di cellule, che amore provi?...de che te sei affezionato se non dell'idea di diventare mamma o papa' seppure de un fijo de n'artro?...

mejo l'adozione allora...

l'amore ve nasce a seguito del fatto che ve siete cresciuti sto pupetto o pur senza crescerlo, ce l'avete incorporato ed agisce  n'do cojo cojo??...

decideteve...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e maccheccazzo...posso' capi' al limite che dopo che te lo sei cresciuto tot decenni pensando fosse figlio tuo, qualcosa se po' prova', ma per un ammasso di cellule, che amore provi?...de che te sei affezionato se non dell'idea di diventare mamma o papa' seppure de un fijo de n'artro?...
> 
> mejo l'adozione allora...


questo vale anche per gli altri; tranne che la madre che li ha grembo, li sta accogliendo, ha dalla sua che il suo desiderio è più incarnato. E' proprio il concetto de "un fijo de n'artro" mi orrifica. Sono i geni, il discrimine, cosa?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo vale anche per gli altri; tranne che la madre che li ha grembo, li sta accogliendo, ha dalla sua che il suo desiderio è più incarnato. E' proprio il concetto de "un fijo de n'artro" mi orrifica. Sono i geni, il discrimine, cosa?


Ao', questa sta solo facendo l'utero in affitto ed e' solo a livello egoistico che mo' se li vuole tenere, perche' lei stessa, ripeto, ha affermato che all'inizio ha avuto UMANAMENTE UN RIGETTO E PENSAVA DI ABORTIRE!

percio' mi fa ritenere come dico sempre, che non siete capaci di astrarvi e ve piace parla' alla cazzo cosi' ve pensate pure piu' bravi e buoni...

come no...n'artra egoista del cazzo e che se pensa de frega' le cose mie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao', questa sta solo facendo l'utero in affitto ed e' solo a livello egoistico che mo' se li vuole tenere, perche' lei stessa, ripeto, ha affermato che all'inizio ha avuto UMANAMENTE UN RIGETTO E PENSAVA DI ABORTIRE!
> 
> percio' mi fa ritenere come dico sempre, che non siete capaci di astrarvi e ve piace parla' alla cazzo cosi' ve pensate pure piu' bravi e buoni...
> 
> ...


"le cose tue", che, nella fattispecie, ci hai messo solo uno spermatozoo? Ma scherzi, vé? Dimmi che scherzi.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e poveri bambini un cazzo...
> 
> che faresti pure tu?...
> 
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che il mio bisogno di diventare 
mamma non era tale da arrivare alla fecondazione assistita ...
seguo molto il corso della natura ...a se non fossi riuscita 
ad averne di certo non sarei andata contro natura ...
ma questo è un altro discorso...
Di certo non li cederei così senza fare storie a tutti gli effetti li sentirei 
miei...
Però non so proprio che farei ...sono situazioni molto delicate per tutti...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

ho giusto visto ieri quel servizio delle iene ...20.000 euro ogni tentativo, ammazza .
e con questo medico sbruffone "che con lui di soldi non si parla" a 2500 euro la visita ad una donna di 58 anni...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> "le cose tue", che, nella fattispecie, ci hai messo solo uno spermatozoo? Ma scherzi, vé? Dimmi che scherzi.


se permetti, fino a prova contraria gl'embrioni che hanno impiantato sono di un'altra coppia ed il fatto che per "crearli" siano bastati solo uno spermatozoo ed un ovulino non mi esclude dall'avere dei diritti oseno' co' lo stesso tuo metro sballato della tua capoccia, so' libero de fregarte le cose che magari hai avuto in regalo, perche' tanto te so' piovute dal cielo e manco te le sei sudate o non le usi piu'...

te gusterebbe se arrivassimo a sti livelli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che il mio bisogno di diventare
> mamma non era tale da arrivare alla fecondazione assistita ...
> seguo molto il corso della natura ...a se non fossi riuscita
> ad averne di certo non sarei andata contro natura ...
> ...


eh. E manco potrebbero decidere tra di loro, appunto.
E' veramente una situazione dolorosissima ed assurda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se permetti, fino a prova contraria gl'embrioni che hanno impiantato sono di un'altra coppia ed il fatto che per "crearli" siano bastati solo uno spermatozoo ed un ovulino non mi esclude dall'avere dei diritti oseno' co' lo stesso tuo metro sballato della tua capoccia, so' libero de fregarte le cose che magari hai avuto in regalo, perche' tanto te so' piovute dal cielo e manco te le sei sudate o non le usi piu'...
> 
> te gusterebbe se arrivassimo a sti livelli?


no, no, un embrione intanto non vive di suo. Espiantalo/li dal ventre della madre attuale e dimmi se sopravvivono. Ergo, quando nascerà, sarà per il contributo del 99% del corpo della madre attuale. Punto primo. Secondo, mi scagliavo contro il tuo concetto di sangue del tuo sangue, che trovo allucinante. Per altro (torno al punto primo) se di sangue si parla, i feti vivranno e si formeranno col sangue altrui. Nella specifica condizione, dolorosissima per tutti, non ho idea di cosa farei. Però, se fossi la madre attuale, lotterei unghie, denti e anima per tenermeli. Una soluzione pacifica fra le due coppie non la credo possibile, visto che vengono entrambe dalle traversie della PMA e dunque entrambe venderebbero l'anima per 'pro-creare'. Io avrei già adottato da mò, per altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se permetti, fino a prova contraria gl'embrioni che hanno impiantato sono di un'altra coppia ed il fatto che per "crearli" siano bastati solo uno spermatozoo ed un ovulino non mi esclude dall'avere dei diritti oseno' co' lo stesso tuo metro sballato della tua capoccia, so' libero de fregarte le cose che magari hai avuto in regalo, perche' tanto te so' piovute dal cielo e manco te le sei sudate o non le usi piu'...
> 
> te gusterebbe se arrivassimo a sti livelli?


ma queste non sono cose che ti sei trovato per strada. Quei feti si stanno sviluppando dentro ad un essere umano, nutrendosi attraverso lei, respirando attraverso lei. Te li senti muovere dentro, non sono oggetti inanimati. Che le sia passato per la testa l'aborto è umano sull'onda dello choc, poi ha fatto una scelta che è personale e va rispettata. Anche perchè l'impianto di un feto presuppone mesi e mesi di trattamenti ormonali PESANTI, tentativi falliti. Non è una passeggiata. Non è mai facile un aborto per una donna, checchè ne dicano quelli che ci considerano giovenche senza sentimenti, pensa come può essere dopo un iter del genere.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma queste non sono cose che ti sei trovato per strada. Quei feti si stanno sviluppando dentro ad un essere umano, nutrendosi attraverso lei, respirando attraverso lei. Te li senti muovere dentro, non sono oggetti inanimati. Che le sia passato per la testa l'aborto è umano sull'onda dello choc, poi ha fatto una scelta che è personale e va rispettata. Anche perchè l'impianto di un feto presuppone mesi e mesi di trattamenti ormonali PESANTI, tentativi falliti. Non è una passeggiata. *Non è mai facile un aborto per una donna, checchè ne dicano quelli che ci considerano giovenche senza sentimenti, pensa come può essere dopo un iter del genere.*


già


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao', questa sta solo facendo l'utero in affitto ed e' solo a livello egoistico che mo' se li vuole tenere, perche' lei stessa, ripeto, ha affermato che all'inizio ha avuto UMANAMENTE UN RIGETTO E PENSAVA DI ABORTIRE!
> 
> percio' mi fa ritenere come dico sempre, che non siete capaci di astrarvi e ve piace parla' alla cazzo cosi' ve pensate pure piu' bravi e buoni...
> 
> ...


secondo me le ha attraversato la mente l'idea di abortire perchè in questi casi estremi arrivi a pensare di tutto, in un affollarsi di pensieri uno "peggio" dell'altro, anche, non so, a riparare in Nicaragua, o a mettere una bomba sotto l'equipe medica, o a suicidarti (vabbè, questo meno, forse...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me le ha attraversato la mente l'idea di abortire perchè in questi casi estremi arrivi a pensare di tutto, in un affollarsi di pensieri uno "peggio" dell'altro, anche, non so, a riparare in Nicaragua, o a mettere una bomba sotto l'equipe medica, o a suicidarti (vabbè, questo meno, forse...)


... o dove sono finiti i SUOI possibili figli, sul momento mica lo sapeva.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, un embrione intanto non vive di suo. Espiantalo/li dal ventre della madre attuale e dimmi se sopravvivono. Ergo, quando nascerà, sarà per il contributo del 99% del corpo della madre attuale. Punto primo. Secondo, mi scagliavo contro il tuo concetto di sangue del tuo sangue, che trovo allucinante. Per altro (torno al punto primo) se di sangue si parla, i feti vivranno e si formeranno col sangue altrui. Nella specifica condizione, dolorosissima per tutti, non ho idea di cosa farei. Però, se fossi la madre attuale, lotterei unghie, denti e anima per tenermeli. Una soluzione pacifica fra le due coppie non la credo possibile, visto che vengono entrambe dalle traversie della PMA e dunque entrambe venderebbero l'anima per 'pro-creare'. Io avrei già adottato da mò, per altro.


Ma che c'entra?  se tu non avessi impiantato i miei embrioni la tua pancia crescerebbe perche' fermenta?? :rotfl:

sei te che adesso stai deliberatamente assumendo il ruolo di incubatrice e alla fine della fiera te saranno levati, percio' lo sbattimento puoi anche monetizzarlo o accettare un'offerta della coppia biologica...

se te va, oseno' manco quel "rimborso spese" te pij e oltre le classiche due dita negli occhi nun te pij...

ma se fossimo vicini tu pollicione verdissimo, saresti in diritto de pijarte le  mie piante perche' io me ne sbatto e la faccio muri'?...interessante...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?  se tu non avessi impiantato i miei embrioni la tua pancia crescerebbe perche' fermenta?? :rotfl:
> 
> sei te che adesso stai deliberatamente assumendo il ruolo di incubatrice e alla fine della fiera te saranno levati, percio' lo sbattimento puoi anche monetizzarlo o accettare un'offerta della coppia biologica...
> 
> ...


e se io -ipotesi puramente accademica-, madre attuale (declassata da te a incubatrice, secondo me lo fai apposta ad essere così) dicessi: bon, se li rivolete, ve li pigliate ORA? Se decidessi di NON voler fare l'incubatrice, dunque: o sono figli miei o abortisco? Sarebbe meglio per il tuo discorso?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?  se tu non avessi impiantato i miei embrioni la tua pancia crescerebbe perche' fermenta?? :rotfl:
> 
> *sei te che adesso stai deliberatamente assumendo il ruolo di incubatrice* e alla fine della fiera te saranno levati, percio' lo sbattimento puoi anche monetizzarlo o accettare un'offerta della coppia biologica...
> 
> ...



bè, ma solo perchè ora sei costretta a fare una scelta, le cose mica sarebbero dovute andare così

tipo quando si rimane sotto i ferri per un'operazione stupida, allora a saperlo prima nessuno la farebbe


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma queste non sono cose che ti sei trovato per strada. Quei feti si stanno sviluppando dentro ad un essere umano, nutrendosi attraverso lei, respirando attraverso lei. Te li senti muovere dentro, non sono oggetti inanimati. Che le sia passato per la testa l'aborto è umano sull'onda dello choc, poi ha fatto una scelta che è personale e va rispettata. Anche perchè l'impianto di un feto presuppone mesi e mesi di trattamenti ormonali PESANTI, tentativi falliti. Non è una passeggiata. Non è mai facile un aborto per una donna, checchè ne dicano quelli che ci considerano giovenche senza sentimenti, pensa come può essere dopo un iter del genere.


Si' ma se all'inizio le avessero proposto di essere un semplice utero in affitto, averebbe accettato una che quando ha scoperto il casino voleva abortire perche' UMANA come sostengo io da secoli, una decisione del genere?...

la scelta che ha fatto pero',col cazzo se ne puo' uscire semplicemente con l'essere personale e debba essere rispettata perche' implica problemi enormi ad un'altra coppia....

ma al di la' del costituire un calvario un aborto, nel non voler piu' abortire c'e' anche per la maggior parte la componente egoistica proveniendo specialmente da calvari simili...

riassumendo, glieli devono togliere mo' che partorisce...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e se io -ipotesi puramente accademica-, madre attuale (declassata da te a incubatrice, secondo me lo fai apposta ad essere così) dicessi: bon, se li rivolete, ve li pigliate ORA? Se decidessi di NON voler fare l'incubatrice, dunque: o sono figli miei o abortisco? Sarebbe meglio per il tuo discorso?


non e' declassata da me ad incubatrice umana ma dai fatti......

diventa una eterologa a tutti gli effetti con diritti per i genitori biologici come per lo scambio in culla e non previsto in italia solo perche' per colpa della chiesa del cazzo e' vietata la eterologa...

benissimo cmq, abortisci come volevi fare inizialmente, ma se prosegui con le gravidanze, al limite ti potranno solo riconoscere lo sbattimento, monetizzandolo, tanto paghera' cifre colossali l'ospedale che ha creato sto bordello e t'attacchi comunque...

che ce guadagni?...

secondo i vostri ragionamenti buonisti del cazzo specialmente dell'altro giorno, dovrebbe partorire e darli senza fare storie e considerarsi mamma in seconda...

dei papa' nun m'esprimo perche' i coglioni se sprecherebbero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non e' declassata da me ad incubatrice umana ma dai fatti......
> 
> diventa una eterologa a tutti gli effetti con diritti per i genitori biologici come per lo scambio in culla e non previsto in italia solo perche' per colpa della chiesa del cazzo e' vietata la eterologa...
> 
> ...


scusa, io non ho avuto tempo/voglia di leggere per bene l'articolo. Ma non è stato appunto uno scambio? Cioè, alla donna è stato impiantato un embrione dell'altra e viceversa? Beh, io la vedrei così: hanno avuto entrambe pari possibilità. Una ce l'ha fatta (la madre dei gemelli) e l'altra no. Succede; nella PMA succede SPESSO. Per altro: A) nessuna certezza che, in altro ventre, l'embrione dell'altra madre impiantato in quello della madre biol. sarebbe sopravvissuto. Come dire: hai avuto comunque il tuo embrione, il tuo corpo non lo ha fatto sopravvivere. B) vale al contrario: nessuna certezza che gli embrioni ora in gestazione, impianti nella madre biologica, sarebbero spravvissuti. Dunque, pur non sapendo davvero cosa farei in una situazione così dolorosa per tutti, rimango delle mie opinioni, cioè: A) i geni sono irrilevanti riguardo i figli B) entrambe hanno avuto, pur scambiata, la loro chance. Una ce l'ha fatta, l'altra no. Bona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' ma se all'inizio le avessero proposto di essere un semplice utero in affitto, averebbe accettato una che quando ha scoperto il casino voleva abortire perche' UMANA come sostengo io da secoli, una decisione del genere?...
> 
> la scelta che ha fatto pero',col cazzo se ne puo' uscire semplicemente con l'essere personale e debba essere rispettata perche' implica problemi enormi ad un'altra coppia....
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te è da prendere in considerazione il primo pensiero che le è venuto in mente quando le hanno detto che i feti per i quali aveva fatto la villocentesi non erano i suoi, o quella che ha preso quando si è ripresa dal trauma?
Perchè normalmente non viene considerato quello che uno dice in uno stato emotivamente alterato.
Sempre che si sia ripresa, cosa che escluderei.
Sono mille i pensieri che vengono in mente a ME, pensando a cosa può aver pensato/provato LEI... figuriamoci quelli che stanno vivendo.
Sanno che i figli non sono i loro
Sanno di chi sono
Sanno che gli altri genitori sanno i loro nomi e dove abitano e che non intendono rinunciare ai loro figli
Sanno che ci sarà una battaglia legale che renderà un periodo che dovrebbe essere felice in un periodo di merda.
In ogni caso non è lei che ha causato problemi all'altra coppia, ma il laboratorio.
La verità è che sono tutti delle vittime di un errore assurdo e ognuno ha le sue ragioni ma in un caso del genere non ci può essere una soluzione GIUSTA: qualunque soluzione sarà ingiusta per qualcuno.
E per quanto riguarda il legame di sangue che decanti tanto: fosse una cosa vera, Stè, fosse una cosa vera, ci sarebbero meno bambini infelici, secondo me.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, io non ho avuto tempo/voglia di leggere per bene l'articolo. Ma non è stato appunto uno scambio? Cioè, alla donna è stato impiantato un embrione dell'altra e viceversa? Beh, io la vedrei così: hanno avuto entrambe pari possibilità. Una ce l'ha fatta (la madre dei gemelli) e l'altra no. Succede; nella PMA succede SPESSO. Per altro: A) nessuna certezza che, in altro ventre, l'embrione dell'altra madre impiantato in quello della madre biol. non sarebbe sopravvissuto. Come dire: hai avuto comunque il tuo embrione, il tuo corpo non lo ha fatto sopravvivere. B) vale al contrario: nessuna certezza che gli embrioni ora in gestazione, impianti nella madre biologica, sarebbero spravvissuti. Dunque, pur non sapendo davvero cosa farei in una situazione così dolorosa per tutti, rimango delle mie opinioni, cioè: A) i geni sono irrilevanti riguardo i figli B) entrambe hanno avuto, pur scambiata, la loro chance. Una ce l'ha fatta, l'altra no. Bona.


Meno male che nun sei un giudice oseno' la giustizia farebbe ancor piu' cacare...:mrgreen:

tu che adesso stai crescendo embrioni miei, contro di me non puoi far niente mentre puoi solo fare causa all'ospedale, mentre io oltre fare causa all'ospedale faccio causa anche a te e te levo oltre che i pupetti alla nascita anche la pelle cosi' te cazzi tutti i soldi del risarcimento ottenuti, chissa' quando vabbe', dall'ospedale...

che voj fa?...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo te è da prendere in considerazione il primo pensiero che le è venuto in mente quando le hanno detto che i feti per i quali aveva fatto la villocentesi non erano i suoi, o quella che ha preso quando si è ripresa dal trauma?
> Perchè normalmente non viene considerato quello che uno dice in uno stato emotivamente alterato.
> Sempre che si sia ripresa, cosa che escluderei.
> Sono mille i pensieri che vengono in mente a ME, pensando a cosa può aver pensato/provato LEI... figuriamoci quelli che stanno vivendo.
> ...


cioe' io che sento il legame del sangue dovrei rinunciarci per farti crescere dei figli miei, nonostante anch'io come te abbia tribolato per averli??...e perche' non devi essere te che manco hai sto cazzo de legame del sangue a fa retromarcia per il benessere psichico di figli manco tuoi?

ma cmq voi che cazzo de film ve vedete, vorrei sape'...quelli de favole?...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Meno male che nun sei un giudice oseno' la giustizia farebbe ancor piu' cacare...:mrgreen:
> 
> tu che adesso stai crescendo embrioni miei, contro di me non puoi far niente mentre puoi solo fare causa all'ospedale, mentre io oltre fare causa all'ospedale faccio causa anche a te e te levo oltre che i pupetti alla nascita anche la pelle cosi' te cazzi tutti i soldi del risarcimento ottenuti, chissa' quando vabbe', dall'ospedale...
> 
> che voj fa?...:rotfl:


sì, ma detto che non abbiamo né mezzi né sufficienti saperi né poteri decisionali, tu stai dicendo sempre la stessa cosa: MIEI! MIEI in base a che???? A 4 geni in croce in un ammassetto di cellule che non avresti, probabilmente, avuto la possibilità di far sopravvivere e formare? Essù. Stai proprio in fissa co questa idea medievalissima e troglodita del sangue del tuo sangue. Altro io non sento. Che ne ha fatto, quella madre/corpo, dell'embrione che le è stato impiantato? Poco, mi pare. Sbaglio? Perché una delle due dovrebbe avere 2 possibilità e l'altra nessuna? E' uno strazio per entrambe, e come dice Sbri l'errore non l'ha fatto la madre B ma l'ospedale. Ed è stato solo uno scambio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' io che sento il legame del sangue dovrei rinunciarci per farti crescere dei figli miei, nonostante anch'io come te abbia tribolato per averli??...e perche' non devi essere te che manco hai sto cazzo de legame del sangue a fa retromarcia per il benessere psichico di figli manco tuoi?
> 
> ma cmq voi che cazzo de film ve vedete, vorrei sape'...quelli de favole?...


Legame di sangue??????? Legame di sangue???? Ha fatto più morti quello che la peste. Brrrrr mi fa orrore.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma detto che non abbiamo né mezzi né sufficienti saperi né poteri decisionali, tu stai dicendo sempre la stessa cosa: MIEI! MIEI in base a che???? A 4 geni in croce in un ammassetto di cellule che non avresti, probabilmente, avuto la possibilità di far sopravvivere e formare? Essù. Stai proprio in fissa co questa idea medievalissima e troglodita del sangue del tuo sangue. Altro io non sento. Che ne ha fatto, quella madre/corpo, dell'embrione che le è stato impiantato? Poco, mi pare. Sbaglio? Perché una delle due dovrebbe avere 2 possibilità e l'altra nessuna? E' uno strazio per entrambe, e come dice Sbri *l'errore non l'ha fatto la madre B ma l'ospedale*. Ed è stato solo uno scambio.


*E io pago!* (Totò):unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' io che sento il legame del sangue dovrei rinunciarci per farti crescere dei figli miei, nonostante anch'io come te abbia tribolato per averli??...e perche' non devi essere te che manco hai sto cazzo de legame del sangue a fa retromarcia per il benessere psichico di figli manco tuoi?
> 
> ma cmq voi che cazzo de film ve vedete, vorrei sape'...quelli de favole?...


ma è comprensibilissima anche la posizione dell'altra coppia, mica no. Ti sto dicendo che non c'è possibilità di giustizia.Fossero sopravvissuti tutti i feti.... invece disgrazia nella disgrazia. E comunque il legame di sangue c'è. Mica stanno in un'incubatrice, ripeto, sono dentro ad un altro essere che li sta nutrendo con il suo, di sangue.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *E io pago!* (Totò):unhappy:


sfondi una parta aperta, lo sai :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è comprensibilissima anche la posizione dell'altra coppia, mica no. Ti sto dicendo che non c'è possibilità di giustizia.Fossero sopravvissuti tutti i feti.... invece disgrazia nella disgrazia. E comunque il legame di sangue c'è. *Mica stanno in un'incubatrice, ripeto, sono dentro ad un altro essere che li sta nutrendo con il suo, di sangue.*


già detto! QUEL legame di sangue lo ammetto senza riserve


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma detto che non abbiamo né mezzi né sufficienti saperi né poteri decisionali, tu stai dicendo sempre la stessa cosa: MIEI! MIEI in base a che???? A 4 geni in croce in un ammassetto di cellule che non avresti, probabilmente, avuto la possibilità di far sopravvivere e formare? Essù. Stai proprio in fissa co questa idea medievalissima e troglodita del sangue del tuo sangue. Altro io non sento. Che ne ha fatto, quella madre/corpo, dell'embrione che le è stato impiantato? Poco, mi pare. Sbaglio? Perché una delle due dovrebbe avere 2 possibilità e l'altra nessuna? E' uno strazio per entrambe, e come dice Sbri l'errore non l'ha fatto la madre B ma l'ospedale. Ed è stato solo uno scambio.


Ancora co' roba che non c'entra un cazzo?...:rotfl:

anche nel caso dello scambio in culla e' l'ospedale che commette l'errore ed oltre a pagare profumatamente, i genitori biologici rientrano in "possesso" dei loro figli DI SANGUE!.. senza se e senza ma...

rassegnate....

e rassegnate anche che il focus non e' su chi abbia commesso l'errore perche' e' pacifico che sia stato l'ospedale, ma sulle conseguenze che gravano su chi e' stato vittima di quest'errore...

cioe', mo' che li sfornera' li dovra' consegnare co' le buone o co' le cattive ai genitori biologici che hanno sto legame DI SANGUE!....

potrebbe anche scappare finche' campa...avvisatela...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Legame di sangue??????? Legame di sangue???? Ha fatto più morti quello che la peste. Brrrrr mi fa orrore.


a me invece fa orrore il tuo non sentire orrore per le minchiate che spari..

e te meriteresti che oltre che nun esse fija de chi pensi, pure i tuoi figli siano scambiati al momento opportuno, pe' na' bella shakerata de geni che hanno tanto bisogno d'esse mischiati cosi' magari se trova na' combinazione migliore.......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *E io pago!* (Totò):unhappy:


vabbe' l'ospedale ha le assicurazioni per i risarcimenti...non e' proprio tutto a carico della collettivita'.......


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ancora co' roba che non c'entra un cazzo?...:rotfl:
> 
> anche nel caso dello scambio in culla e' l'ospedale che commette l'errore ed oltre a pagare profumatamente, i genitori biologici rientrano in "possesso" dei loro figli DI SANGUE!.. senza se e senza ma...
> 
> ...


ma la capisci la differenza fra GESTARLO il figlio e VEDERSELO CONSEGNATO PER SBAGLIO? mi sembri matto... Per altro, nello scambio di culla si tratta di 2 bambini 2, entrambi nati. Qui è un filino più complesso, convieni? E' il ventre che lo tiene CHE LO STA FACENDO; senza quel ventre, l'embrione sarebbe morto! Non capisco perché tieni più in conto una manciata di geni che 9 mesi di CREAZIONE...roba da matti.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è comprensibilissima anche la posizione dell'altra coppia, mica no. Ti sto dicendo che non c'è possibilità di giustizia.Fossero sopravvissuti tutti i feti.... invece disgrazia nella disgrazia. E comunque il legame di sangue c'è. Mica stanno in un'incubatrice, ripeto, sono dentro ad un altro essere che li sta nutrendo con il suo, di sangue.


Invece seppur dolorosamente, si puo' risolvere.....

pero' mo' non attribuiamo pure a capocchia il termine legame di sangue, perche' la mammina non condivide un cazzo del DNA dei gemellini che se sta a spupazza'...

ma tanto poi,  per voi manco conta sto legame di sangue...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me invece fa orrore il tuo non sentire orrore per le minchiate che spari..
> 
> e te meriteresti che oltre che nun esse fija de chi pensi, pure i tuoi figli siano scambiati al momento opportuno, pe' na' bella shakerata de geni che hanno tanto bisogno d'esse mischiati cosi' magari se trova na' combinazione migliore.......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bello, io di filgi non ne ho fatti anche perché

A) siamo sovrappopolati
B)ce ne sono tanti da adottare
C) Non ho alcuna intenzione di diffondere il mio genoma

quindi, come vedi, non ne hai azzeccata una. Ho avuto una madre, meravigliosa, perché mi ha cresciuta non certo perché mi ha biologicamente fatta... (che mi tocca sentire)


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Invece seppur dolorosamente, si puo' risolvere.....
> 
> pero' mo' non attribuiamo pure a capocchia il termine legame di sangue, perche' *la mammina non condivide un cazzo del DNA dei gemellini che se sta a spupazza*'...
> 
> ma tanto poi,  per voi manco conta sto legame di sangue...


scusa, chi cazzo se ne frega? Io no di certo...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma la capisci la differenza fra GESTARLO il figlio e VEDERSELO CONSEGNATO PER SBAGLIO? mi sembri matto... Per altro, nello scambio di culla si tratta di 2 bambini 2, entrambi nati. Qui è un filino più complesso, convieni? E' il ventre che lo tiene CHE LO STA FACENDO; senza quel ventre, l'embrione sarebbe morto! Non capisco perché tieni più in conto una manciata di geni che 9 mesi di CREAZIONE...roba da matti.


cazzo, ma te sfuggono proprio tante cosette ed alla fine fai una confusione incredibile che per risolvertela te ce farei trova' dentro cosi' le capiresti mejo e non ad capzum tanto pe' fa' ginnastica alle falangi..


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

però alla fine secondo me non si può far finta che il figlio che aspetti sia tuo, una volta che lo sai che ti hanno messo cellule di un altro

intendo dire che se un errore ti ha portato in codesta assurda situazione, è anche indispensabile ripartire da quell'errore per cercare di mettere a posto le cose
come, temo di non saperlo, tuttavia auspicherei una sorta di accordo tra le parti, senza ricorrere ai tribunali
diciamo una ventata di buon senso per il bene di tutti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cazzo, ma te sfuggono proprio tante cosette ed alla fine fai una confusione incredibile che per risolvertela te ce farei trova' dentro cosi' le capiresti mejo e non ad capzum tanto pe' fa' ginnastica alle falangi..


hm, hm. Spiega, spiega, però evitando i grugniti, please.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bello, io di filgi non ne ho fatti anche perché
> 
> A) siamo sovrappopolati
> B)ce ne sono tanti da adottare
> ...


era solo retorica perche' lo sapevo che capoccia hai...

bene, quindi te rimbalzerebbe scopri' che quella che credevi fosse tua madre non lo e' invece e non andresti manco alla ricerca della tua vera madre....mah...

per me, anche alla luce della A,B e C sei una testa di cazzo cosmica e meno male che nun te voj riprodurre...

grazie a nome dell'umanita'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma la capisci la differenza fra GESTARLO il figlio e VEDERSELO CONSEGNATO PER SBAGLIO? mi sembri matto... Per altro, nello scambio di culla si tratta di 2 bambini 2, entrambi nati. Qui è un filino più complesso, convieni? E' il ventre che lo tiene CHE LO STA FACENDO; senza quel ventre, l'embrione sarebbe morto! Non capisco perché tieni più in conto una manciata di geni che 9 mesi di CREAZIONE...roba da matti.


io mi immedesimo in entrambe le coppie... quando ho tenuto in grembo mio figlio ho stabilito con lui un legame viscerale, se fossi ricorsa alla fecondazione eterologa quindi con l'ovulo di una donatrice e lo sperma di mio marito, lo avrei considerato comunque figlio mio anche se geneticamente di me non aveva nulla, ma c'è un'altra donna ed un altro uomo che hanno il patrimonio genetico di questi due gemelli, che sono i genitori e che giustamente li reclamano... penso allo strazio di queste due donne la cui vita cambierà per sempre, una sapra che a Roma ci sono due gemelli suoi, l'altra saprà che i figli che ha partorito e che ama sono geneticamente di un'altra... non lo so, non potrei giudicare nessuno, so solo che questa storia è assurda, che me ne sbatterei della colpa all'ospedale, e che cercherei se fossi l'una o l'altra sempre questi bambini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però alla fine secondo me non si può far finta che il figlio che aspetti sia tuo, una volta che lo sai che ti hanno messo cellule di un altro
> 
> intendo dire che se un errore ti ha portato in codesta assurda situazione, è anche indispensabile ripartire da quell'errore per cercare di mettere a posto le cose
> come, temo di non saperlo, tuttavia auspicherei una sorta di accordo tra le parti, senza ricorrere ai tribunali
> diciamo una ventata di buon senso per il bene di tutti...


temo purtroppo che senza ricorrere ai tribunali la coppia di origine degli embrioni dovrebbe rinunciare, e basta.
Il diritto è dalla parte di chi ha partorito, in mancanza di legislazione sull'eterologa.
Che poi anche nei paesi dove c'è l'eterologa i donatori sono DONATORI VOLONTARI e la situazione non è comparabile.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, chi cazzo se ne frega? Io no di certo...


tu no, ormai l'abbiamo assodato...

e te devi trova' n'artro sciroccato uguale come tuo eventuale marito che se ne freghi per una tua eventuale gravidanza o importazione dall'"estero"...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo purtroppo che senza ricorrere ai tribunali la coppia di origine degli embrioni dovrebbe rinunciare, e basta.
> Il diritto è dalla parte di chi ha partorito, in mancanza di legislazione sull'eterologa.
> Che poi anche nei paesi dove c'è l'eterologa i donatori sono *DONATORI VOLONTARI *e la situazione non è comparabile.



nel senso di anonimi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> era solo retorica perche' lo sapevo che capoccia hai...
> 
> bene, quindi te rimbalzerebbe scopri' che quella che credevi fosse tua madre non lo e' invece e non andresti manco alla ricerca della tua vera madre....mah...
> 
> ...


testa di cazzo cosmica, detto da te mi suona come un complimento. Grazie, zio Stè


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, hm. Spiega, spiega, però evitando i grugniti, please.


ma te l'ho gia' dette almeno due o tre ma evidentemente nun le hai capite manco per il cazzo...:rotfl:

una e' che questa rientra in pieno nella eterologa, rientra anche in pieno, come e' possibile all'estero, "affittarsi" l'utero, un'altra e' cio' che viene gia' normato per lo scambio in culla riguardo i genitori biologici....

se interessa, passo ai disegnini co' te...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> testa di cazzo cosmica, detto da te mi suona come un complimento. Grazie, *zio *Stè



allora avete un legame di sangue:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu no, ormai l'abbiamo assodato...
> 
> e te devi trova' n'artro sciroccato uguale come tuo eventuale marito che se ne freghi per una tua eventuale gravidanza o importazione dall'"estero"...


non è mica difficile trovare un uomo a favore dell'adozione...non capisco (poi, io faccio anche parte dell'associazione Erode, l'ho ben detto )


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo purtroppo che senza ricorrere ai tribunali la coppia di origine degli embrioni dovrebbe rinunciare, e basta.
> Il diritto è dalla parte di chi ha partorito, in mancanza di legislazione sull'eterologa.
> Che poi anche nei paesi dove c'è l'eterologa i donatori sono DONATORI VOLONTARI e la situazione non è comparabile.


ma tu stai scherzando?...

secondo me e' solo perche' non riesci ad immaginarti una situazione del genere che t'immagini ste farloccate...

co' sto caso finalmente la chiesa se pijera' la seconda inculata cosmica nel giro di poco tempo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> nel senso di anonimi?


Anche.
Ma soprattutto volontari: ovvero io dono una serie di mie cellule perchè una coppia possa concepire un figlio, ma io nulla avrò mai a pretendere verso il nascituro.
Ma lo faccio scientemente e consapevolmente. E' diversissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non è mica difficile trovare un uomo a favore dell'adozione...non capisco (poi, io faccio anche parte dell'associazione Erode, l'ho ben detto )


Non e' mica difficile?...cioe' e' facile trovare un uomo a favore dell'adozione?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

hai voja che folla che ce sta de fòri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io mi immedesimo in entrambe le coppie... quando ho tenuto in grembo mio figlio ho stabilito con lui un legame viscerale, se fossi ricorsa alla fecondazione eterologa quindi con l'ovulo di una donatrice e lo sperma di mio marito, lo avrei considerato comunque figlio mio anche se geneticamente di me non aveva nulla, ma c'è un'altra donna ed un altro uomo che hanno il patrimonio genetico di questi due gemelli, che sono i genitori e che giustamente li reclamano... penso allo strazio di queste due donne la cui vita cambierà per sempre, una sapra che a Roma ci sono due gemelli suoi, l'altra saprà che i figli che ha partorito e che ama sono geneticamente di un'altra... non lo so, non potrei giudicare nessuno, so solo che questa storia è assurda, che me ne sbatterei della colpa all'ospedale, e che cercherei se fossi l'una o l'altra sempre questi bambini.


infatti l'ho detto fin dall'inzio che è una situazine dolorosissima per entrambi! Però, per me, la coppia 'cromosomica', a questo punto, non è altro che una coppia di donatori.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> testa di cazzo cosmica, detto da te mi suona come un complimento. Grazie, zio Stè


prego...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche.
> Ma soprattutto volontari: ovvero io dono una serie di mie cellule perchè una coppia possa concepire un figlio, ma io nulla avrò mai a pretendere verso il nascituro.
> Ma lo faccio scientemente e consapevolmente.* E' diversissimo*.



sì infatti
per questo dicevo che nel "nostro" caso sarebbe meglio mettersi tutti quanti (genitori e quasi-genitori) intorno ad un tavolo e concordare una soluzione
altrimenti rimangono solo i tribunali che sono un'altra disgrazia che non è più finita


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu stai scherzando?...
> 
> secondo me e' solo perche' non riesci ad immaginarti una situazione del genere che t'immagini ste farloccate...
> 
> co' sto caso finalmente la chiesa se pijera' la seconda inculata cosmica nel giro di poco tempo...


io ho scritto:
l'unico modo per non arrivare ad un contenzioso sull'affidamento dei bambini è che la coppia di origine rinunci ad ogni pretesa.
è anche banale, eh? 
non ho espresso quello che io mi immagino succeda.
Che cazzo c'entra la chiesa... vabbè.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche.
> Ma soprattutto volontari: ovvero io dono una serie di mie cellule perchè una coppia possa concepire un figlio, ma io nulla avrò mai a pretendere verso il nascituro.
> Ma lo faccio scientemente e consapevolmente. E' diversissimo.


Volontari anche perche' so' pagati ma soprattutto super-anonimi per evitare il piu' possibile casini assurdi...

avete sentito poco tempo fa quel medico inglese che donava lo sperma e se so' scoperti 1500 figli di questo con i fratelli che se incontravano a puntate?...maro'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non e' mica difficile?...cioe' e' facile trovare un uomo a favore dell'adozione?....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


il mio ex compagno era favorevole quanto me, ad esempio! Fra i miei amici cari, 3 sono coppie, fertili, che hanno optato per l'adozione internazionale (una delle 3 poi ha avuto anche un figlio naturale, non particolarmente cercato). Il mio attuale amico non ha niente in contrario all'adozione e soprattutto non gliene può fregar di meno di duplicare i suoi geni (come me, in realtà, non è proprio interessatissimo all'argomento figli)...non so chi frequenti te, piuttosto. Certo, hai un'età, sarà quello :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti l'ho detto fin dall'inzio che è una situazine dolorosissima per entrambi! Però, per me, la coppia 'cromosomica', a questo punto, non è altro che una coppia di donatori.


ma che donatori...mica li hanno donati gli embrioni...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma te l'ho gia' dette almeno due o tre ma evidentemente nun le hai capite manco per il cazzo...:rotfl:
> 
> una e' che questa rientra in pieno nella eterologa, rientra anche in pieno, come e' possibile all'estero, "affittarsi" l'utero, un'altra e' cio' che viene gia' normato per lo scambio in culla riguardo i genitori biologici....
> 
> se interessa, passo ai disegnini co' te...


e no che non rientra, perché la madre sostitutiva deve esplicitare il suo assenso ad essere utero sostitutivo. Fuori una. Lo scambio di culla te l'ho già smontato. Altro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora avete un legame di sangue:rotfl:


ops! :scared: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho scritto:
> l'unico modo per non arrivare ad un contenzioso sull'affidamento dei bambini è che la coppia di origine rinunci ad ogni pretesa.
> è anche banale, eh?
> non ho espresso quello che io mi immagino succeda.
> Che cazzo c'entra la chiesa... vabbè.


Perche' e' grazie alla chiesa che non e' possibile la eterologa in Italia e non ci sono quindi adesso leggi specifiche che potevano gia' dirimere il caso...

pero' non ho capito perche' il passo indietro non lo debba fare chi sta prestando solo l'utero e lasciar crescere normalmente il figli con i genitori biologici...

mistero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì infatti
> per questo dicevo che nel "nostro" caso sarebbe meglio mettersi tutti quanti (genitori e quasi-genitori) intorno ad un tavolo e concordare una soluzione
> altrimenti rimangono solo i tribunali che sono un'altra disgrazia che non è più finita


sono d'accordo. Ma. Oltre al fatto che non sarà facile rinunciare per la coppia di origine... che equilibrio si dovrebbe instaurare tra tutti quanti?
Perchè dopo il risalto mediatico è impossibile pensare che la cosa si secreti.
E... mettiamo il caso che la coppia di origine riesca ad avere altri figli.
Bel problema etico, omettere l'esistenza di un fratello. Per tanti motivi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' e' grazie alla chiesa che non e' possibile la eterologa in Italia e non ci sono quindi adesso leggi specifiche che potevano gia' dirimere il caso...
> 
> pero' non ho capito perche' il passo indietro non lo debba fare chi sta prestando solo l'utero e lasciar crescere normalmente il figli con i genitori biologici...
> 
> mistero...


perchè non può. Per legge sono figli loro. Dovrebbero rinunciare alla nascita. E i bambini verrebbero dati in adozione ad una terza coppia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' e' grazie alla chiesa che non e' possibile la eterologa in Italia e non ci sono quindi adesso leggi specifiche che potevano gia' dirimere il caso...
> 
> pero' non ho capito perche' il passo indietro non lo debba fare chi sta prestando solo l'utero e lasciar crescere normalmente il figli con i genitori biologici...
> 
> mistero...


perché il quell'utero il feto non sta parcheggiato, ma viene F A T T O. Ora te lo mimo.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il mio ex compagno era favorevole quanto me, ad esempio! Fra i miei amici cari, 3 sono coppie, fertili, che hanno optato per l'adozione internazionale (una delle 3 poi ha avuto anche un figlio naturale, non particolarmente cercato). Il mio attuale amico non ha niente in contrario all'adozione e soprattutto non gliene può fregar di meno di duplicare i suoi geni (come me, in realtà, non è proprio interessatissimo all'argomento figli)...non so chi frequenti te, piuttosto. Certo, hai un'età, sarà quello :mrgreen:


ammazza che culo che hai...ne frequenti de teste de cazzo anche non sterili che piuttosto che replicarse preferiscono non dare sto dispiacere all'umanita' e vojono adotta'...:mrgreen:

approfitta allora...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché il quell'utero il feto non sta parcheggiato, ma viene F A T T O. Ora te lo mimo.


opcorn:


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché il quell'utero il feto non sta parcheggiato, ma viene F A T T O. Ora te lo mimo.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non può. Per legge sono figli loro. Dovrebbero rinunciare alla nascita. E i bambini verrebbero dati in adozione ad una terza coppia.


ma che stai a di'?...

vedrai se alla fine nun glieli tolgono a questi se non abbozzano e concordano un rimborso spese per il disturbo...

gli avvocati se stanno a lecca' gia' i baffi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


mi raccomando stai qui con me, ti passo il pop corn.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché il quell'utero il feto non sta parcheggiato, ma viene F A T T O. Ora te lo mimo.


non occore, te pagano l'affitto e se sei furba accetti oseno' so' cazzi tua...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza che culo che hai...*ne frequenti de teste de cazzo* anche non sterili che piuttosto che replicarse preferiscono non dare sto dispiacere all'umanita' e vojono adotta'...:mrgreen:
> 
> approfitta allora...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


riferirò, ma riportare i grnugniti inarticolati mi rimane difficile. Mi perdonarai se non sarò letterale :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che stai a di'?...
> 
> vedrai se alla fine nun glieli tolgono a questi se non abbozzano e concordano un rimborso spese per il disturbo...
> 
> gli avvocati se stanno a lecca' gia' i baffi...


per la legge italiana, che appunto NON prevede l'eterologa, il figlio è di chi lo partorisce e del padre che viene dichiarato. Se è il marito, non c'è bisogno della dichiarazione. Quando è nata tua figlia, ti hanno chiesto il test di paternità o sei andato in comune con il certificato di parto fatto dall'ostetrica? Pensa, adesso non si va più manco in comune.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non occore, te pagano l'affitto e se sei furba accetti oseno' so' cazzi tua...


allo stato attuale della legge, scommettiamo che non finirà così?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> riferirò, ma riportare i grnugniti inarticolati mi rimane difficile. Mi perdonarai se non sarò letterale :risata::risata::risata:


ma nemmeno...vai de telepatia, tanto manco se surriscalda l'unico neurone...:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per la legge italiana, che appunto NON prevede l'eterologa, il figlio è di chi lo partorisce e del padre che viene dichiarato. Se è il marito, non c'è bisogno della dichiarazione. Quando è nata tua figlia, ti hanno chiesto il test di paternità o sei andato in comune con il certificato di parto fatto dall'ostetrica? Pensa, adesso non si va più manco in comune.


appunto :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nemmeno...vai de telepatia, tanto manco se surriscalda l'unico neurone...:mrgreen:


ammazza quanti poteri mi ascrivi! Fico


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ammazza quanti poteri mi ascrivi! Fico


però io e Gas stiamo ancora aspettando il mimo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per la legge italiana, che appunto NON prevede l'eterologa, il figlio è di chi lo partorisce e del padre che viene dichiarato. Se è il marito, non c'è bisogno della dichiarazione. Quando è nata tua figlia, ti hanno chiesto il test di paternità o sei andato in comune con il certificato di parto fatto dall'ostetrica? Pensa, adesso non si va più manco in comune.


ma nel mio caso nun c'erano sti casini ed infatti manco s'e' presentato uno pe' di' era figlia sua, per es...che col test del DNA gli sarebbe diventata na' figlia naturale ed io passavo a status de cornutone...

secondo te gli avvocati della coppia biologica stanno facendo solo dichiarazioni di guerra?...

co' sto caso, ti ripeto che se fara' giurisprudenza nuova e la chiesa se lo pijera' in culo ancora una volta...


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però io e Gas stiamo ancora aspettando il mimo


BRAVA!!!!! :up:

quotisssssssiiimo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allo stato attuale della legge, scommettiamo che non finirà così?


te scordi solo la Cassazione e la Corte Costituzionale che decidono anche in casi di vacatio legis come questi...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nel mio caso nun c'erano sti casini ed infatti manco s'e' presentato uno pe' di' era figlia sua, per es...che col test del DNA gli sarebbe diventata na' figlia naturale ed io passavo a status de cornutone...
> 
> secondo te gli avvocati della coppia biologica stanno facendo solo dichiarazioni di guerra?...
> 
> co' sto caso, ti ripeto che se fara' giurisprudenza nuova e la chiesa se lo pijera' in culo ancora una volta...


ma se per caso la mamma andasse a partorire in usa dove c'è lo ius soli e i gemelli sono quindi americani e quindi intervengono anche i marines, ti incazzi di più?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però io e Gas stiamo ancora aspettando il mimo


c'ha ripensato...il suo utero non lo sporca...prende er pupo fatto e finito e co' la garanzia soddisfatti o rimborsati...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però io e Gas stiamo ancora aspettando il mimo


ma se l'ho fatto! E l'ho appena ripetuto or ora. Non guardi bene, mi sa


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se per caso la mamma andasse a partorire in usa dove c'è lo ius soli e i gemelli sono quindi americani e quindi intervengono anche i marines, ti incazzi di più?


ormai col casino mediatico quella nun s'azzarda oseno' rischia anche un sequestro de persona...

vabbe' de feti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te scordi solo la Cassazione e la Corte Costituzionale che decidono anche in casi di vacatio legis come questi...


Ricordiamocelo, poi vediamo! Non che io sia una giurista, ma che le cose siano un filino più complesse dei suoni inarticolati che produci è un fatto certo


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nel mio caso nun c'erano sti casini ed infatti manco s'e' presentato uno pe' di' era figlia sua, per es...che col test del DNA gli sarebbe diventata na' figlia naturale ed io passavo a status de cornutone...
> 
> secondo te gli avvocati della coppia biologica stanno facendo solo dichiarazioni di guerra?...
> 
> co' sto caso, ti ripeto che se fara' giurisprudenza nuova e la chiesa se lo pijera' in culo ancora una volta...


gli avvocati sicuramente e giustamente intanto faranno causa al laboratorio, al medico e a non so chi.
Poi... per fare una causa per l'affidamento con la legislazione attuale... la vedo grigia
e la giurisprudenza nuova pure, perchè manca la legislazione, direi che sia impensabile che materia del genere non passi dal parlamento.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ricordiamocelo, poi vediamo! Non che io sia una giurista, ma che le cose siano un filino più complesse dei suoni inarticolati che produci è un fatto certo


so' suoni inarticolati per menti limitate come la tua...

ma hai tutta la mia comprensione visto che mi accanisco spesso con gli svantaggiati...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli avvocati sicuramente e giustamente intanto faranno causa al laboratorio, al medico e a non so chi.
> Poi... per fare una *causa per l'affidamento* con la legislazione attuale... la vedo grigia
> e la giurisprudenza nuova pure, perchè manca la legislazione, direi che sia impensabile che materia del genere non passi dal parlamento.


non sarebbe neanche un affidamento, ma un riconoscimento ab origine, secondo me
il che vuol dire frutto di sentenza dichiarativa e non costitutiva
quasi come se la mamma fosse una sorta di "prolungamento" dell'errore dell'ospedale...:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli avvocati sicuramente e giustamente intanto faranno causa al laboratorio, al medico e a non so chi.
> Poi... per fare una causa per l'affidamento con la legislazione attuale... la vedo grigia
> e la giurisprudenza nuova pure, perchè manca la legislazione, direi che sia impensabile che materia del genere non passi dal parlamento.


no no, non mi riferivo alle cause che sono scontate contro i medici&C e l'ospedale ma proprio alla specifica battaglia per averli quando quella li partorira'...

per me ja fanno...e se non ce la faranno come dici tu, quelli dovranno solo trovarsi un posto sperduto sulla terra perche' la loro vita sara' totalmente distrutta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no no, non mi riferivo alle cause che sono scontate contro i medici&C e l'ospedale ma proprio alla specifica battaglia per averli quando quella li partorira'...
> 
> per me ja fanno...e se non ce la faranno come dici tu, *quelli dovranno solo trovarsi un posto sperduto sulla terra perche' la loro vita sara' totalmente distrutt*a...


Eh, temo sarà così. E' un problema etico che ha un sacco di aspetti ed eccezioni di cui bisogna tenere conto, non credo sarebbe neppure giusto che lo risolvesse la cassazione.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh, temo sarà così. E' un problema etico che ha un sacco di aspetti ed eccezioni di cui bisogna tenere conto, non credo sarebbe neppure giusto che lo risolvesse la cassazione.


Se fossi stato il marito della tipa, l'avrei supportata nell'abortire oppure nel consegnare i pupetti senza fare storie, magari facendomi riconoscere un bel tot per il "favore", oltre il fatto che avrei massacrato l'ospedale con un risarcimento stellare...(e se so' furbi lo dovrebbero fare anche questi)...

per poi riprovarci co' la Fiv....


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Se fossi stato il marito della tipa,* l'avrei supportata nell'abortire oppure nel consegnare i pupetti senza fare storie, magari facendomi riconoscere un bel tot per il "favore", oltre il fatto che avrei massacrato l'ospedale con un risarcimento stellare...
> 
> per poi riprovarci co' la Fiv....



ma tutte le disgrazie 'sta poveretta deve avere??


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tutte le disgrazie 'sta poveretta deve avere??


eh gia', so' de meno co' gli smidollati tipo quello suo che nun contera' un cazzo...

gia' se capisce...:rotfl:...


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2014)

bho io non me la vedo una mamma che partorisce e la cacciano dall'ospedale senza i bambini, in Italia è assurdo perchè lei è l'unica che può partorire in anonimato e rendere i figli adottabili, altrimenti com'è entrata se ne esce con i bambini


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non estremizzare, amico mio recente...
> *A parte che esiste la prevenzione*, che eviterebbe un sacco di patologie su cui si ingrassano in tanti, la sterilità non è una malattia. Ce l'hanno fatta passare per tale, ma non è una malattia. È come avere la menopausa precoce. Precoce secondo chi? La norma in medicina la stabiliscono le statistiche. Su 50 coppie italiane quante sono sterili? Metti un dieci per cento. E cento anni fa? Magari il cinque? Certo fa pensare. E in Africa che percentuali abbiamo di sterilità? Scommetterei ancora oggi il cinque. Ma sarebbe interessante una ricerca storica in tal senso...


esiste? No perchè, che io sappia, preferiscono lasciarci ammalare e poi provare a curarci piuttosto che evitare fatturato. 
Anzi.....


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bho io non me la vedo una mamma che partorisce e la cacciano dall'ospedale senza i bambini, in Italia è assurdo perchè lei è l'unica che può partorire in anonimato e rendere i figli adottabili, altrimenti com'è entrata se ne esce con i bambini


Beh sto casino non si riuscira' a risolvere nei 6 mesi che mancano per il parto, pero' paradossalmente sara' anche peggio se li levassero subito, perche' vivere in un limbo simile nun sara' na' passeggiata de salute...


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh sto casino non si riuscira' a risolvere nei 6 mesi che mancano per il parto, pero' paradossalmente sara' anche peggio se li levassero subito, perche' vivere in un limbo simile nun sara' na' passeggiata de salute...



ma infatti...per quello dicevo che andare in tribunale sarebbe un disastro, metti che per ottenere una sentenza definitiva ci vogliano, bho, 5 o 6 anni, e nel frattempo immagino che il tribunale dei minori si occuperà di affidare temporaneamente i bambini a qualcuno dei contendenti...invece dovrebbero mettersi d'accordo tra di loro e fare omologare l'accordo tipo volontaria giurisdizione, che in effetti un po' tirata per i capelli ci sta, perchè se c'è l'accordo non c'è il contenzioso:singleeye:


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/04/23/i...conoscerle-9mNUKT5h7fQO1GAV4fkZhL/pagina.html

_Si può amare un figlio non tuo? «Sì, perché fa parte della tua vita, lo hai cresciuto. Quello che ti devasta non è il fatto di non poterlo amare, ma è dover capire, dentro di te, se hai la forza per farlo».  

 «Continuerò ad essere il padre di tutte le mie figlie, se loro vorranno. Ma un conto sono le questioni sentimentali e un altro quelle legali. Ci sono due papà biologici che vanno chiamati in causa. Anche loro hanno responsabilità genitoriali. Uno, addirittura, è il padrino di battesimo e ha sempre saputo di esserne il padre».  


_:singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (23 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non estremizzare, amico mio recente...
> A parte che esiste la prevenzione, che eviterebbe un sacco di patologie su cui si ingrassano in tanti, la sterilità non è una malattia. Ce l'hanno fatta passare per tale, ma non è una malattia. È come avere  la menopausa precoce. Precoce secondo chi? La norma in medicina la stabiliscono le statistiche. Su 50 coppie italiane quante sono sterili? Metti un dieci per cento. E cento anni fa? Magari il cinque? Certo fa pensare. E in Africa che percentuali abbiamo di sterilità? Scommetterei ancora oggi il cinque. Ma sarebbe interessante una ricerca storica in tal senso...


E' vero Fanta, hai ragione. E' selezione naturale.
Ma secondo quali criteri?

Io penso che conti molto, oggi, avere un gran cervello, essere buoni e soprattutto sensibili. 

Mi piacerebbe vedere queste persone, intorno a me.

Non i più forti, o i più sani geneticamente.

Grazie alla natura, vediamo delle emerite teste di cazzo riprodursi a gogò e altre persone valide che lottano per diffondere i loro nobilissimi geni.

E allora io sono d'accordo che molte coppie provino a riprodursi.


----------

